# NFL - think twice on Limbaugh



## Jay Canuck

by Bryan Burwell 

*Link* 

Excerpt: 
They will all look the other way when it comes to Limbaugh  forgetting his polarizing racial politics, conveniently ignoring (perhaps even quietly agreeing with) all the mean-spirited divisive bile that comes along with his ample financial clout  just like many of you surely will, too. They will look the other way because of his wealth and influence. You will look the other way because to some of you, he is your politically incorrect hero, and the rest might be willing to ignore all of that just as long as he can put enough money on the table to help keep your football team in St. Louis. Limbaugh's American Dream is a potential nightmare waiting to happen for the Rams, the city and the NFL Rush said, "Slavery built the South. I'm not saying we should bring it back. I'm just saying it had its merits. For one thing, the streets were safer after dark." I know how those words play out in Idiot America. They are embraced as gospel. But inside the NFL, where the majority of the players are descendants of slaves, his ignorant ramblings resonate with entirely different emotions. 


He's already been fired from covering the NFL because he's such a racist prick.


----------



## Jay Canuck

*[SIZE=+1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=+1][/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]Quotes[/SIZE]* 
*"The NFL often looks like a game between the Bloods* 
*  and the Crips without any weapons. There, I said it."* 
    -- the vulgar racist Pigboy - new owner of the St Louis Rams?    *Link*


----------



## Jay Canuck

"Rush Limbaugh would definitely hurt the Rams if he bought the team. 
I can only judge what he says on the radio - but the way he talks makes me think he's a racist." 
-- Keenan Mccardell, Washington Whore Post,  *Link*


----------



## Jay Canuck

*"I thought things could not be worse for the St. Louis Rams than being 0-4; I was wrong.  Rush Limbaugh* *is joining St. Louis Blues owner to purchase the Rams.  Anyone who has made a living bashing political leaders* *and their policies by vicious and unethical personal attacks, and called for harsher punishment for minorities* *charged with low level drug crimes while himself being criminally addicted to oxycontin for many years,* *does not represent the honor, integrity and dignity for which the NFL shield is supposed to represent.* 

 -- Roman Oben on the vulgar racist Pigboy,    *Link*


----------



## Jay Canuck

Rams are playing the Vikings and are 10 point underdogs....does Rush want them to bench all of their black players?


----------



## Toro

Seems like not many black guys are going to want to play for the Rams, or at least good black guys.

Kiwanuka says he wouldn't play for Limbaugh-owned team | ProFootballTalk.com


----------



## elvis

I think the Lions will get another win against the Rams.


----------



## elvis

Why should anyone feel threatened by anyone who plays for the worst team in the NFL when  they threaten to leave.


----------



## Modbert

I didn't realize being a blowhard got you that much money. I'm in the wrong major.


----------



## driveby

Toro said:


> Seems like not many black guys are going to want to play for the Rams, or at least good black guys.
> 
> Kiwanuka says he wouldn't play for Limbaugh-owned team | ProFootballTalk.com



Bullshit, money talks .......


----------



## xsited1

Toro said:


> Seems like not many black guys are going to want to play for the Rams, or at least good black guys.
> 
> Kiwanuka says he wouldn't play for Limbaugh-owned team | ProFootballTalk.com



Wouldn't it be funny if a team with no black players became #1?


----------



## Big Black Dog

Gosh, I can remember when all the players had names that you could pronounce and there were just a few black guys on the team.  Now there are just a few white guys on the team and you can't pronounce anybody's name.  Everything goes full circle I suppose.  Thank God for NASCAR and Hockey.


----------



## rdean

Big Black Dog said:


> Gosh, I can remember when all the players had names that you could pronounce and there were just a few black guys on the team.  Now there are just a few white guys on the team and you can't pronounce anybody's name.  Everything goes full circle I suppose.  *Thank God for NASCAR and Hockey*.



So what are you REALLY trying to say?

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_TwAbZhMGVEw/RdeLZ7eiCEI/AAAAAAAAAjA/u1ZAKqo0l7k/s400/georgeslaraque2.jpg

http://aps.schoolwires.net/1861101118113928800/lib/1861101118113928800/d-driver.jpg

http://a.abcnews.com/images/Sports/ht_marc_davis_070801_ssv.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_X_d6JjJ00I4/RhgE-m83fdI/AAAAAAAAAwI/WITTldCOUXg/s400/twoods.jpg

http://monado.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/hockey-player-pittsburgh-24-05-08_2017.jpg


----------



## Mad Scientist

Toro said:


> Seems like not many black guys are going to want to play for the Rams, or at least good black guys.
> Kiwanuka says he wouldn't play for Limbaugh-owned team | ProFootballTalk.com


I heard Donovan McNabb say that he thought Rush should be his press agent because he's received so much attention since that incident on ESPN.

If I played Pro Sports and Louis Farrakhan was the owner who offered me the best contract, I'd sign with his team.

I'll bet *most* athletes think the same way.


----------



## rdean

Mad Scientist said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like not many black guys are going to want to play for the Rams, or at least good black guys.
> Kiwanuka says he *wouldn't play for Limbaugh-owned team *| ProFootballTalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Donovan McNabb say that he thought Rush should be his press agent because he's received so much attention since that incident on ESPN.
> 
> If I played Pro Sports and Louis Farrakhan was the owner who offered me the best contract, I'd sign with his team.
> 
> I'll bet *most* athletes think the same way.
Click to expand...


They'll play all right, maybe not really hard, but they will play.


----------



## JimH52

75% of the players in the NFL feel Rush Limbaugh is a racist and would not play for him.  Even Marshall Faulk, who is hardly outspoken, said he would not go into the HOF as a Ram if Rush buys the team.  The NFL cannot ignore that.

I predict, if Rush is one of the principles in this deal, the NFL will not approve it.


----------



## Zona

JimH52 said:


> 75% of the players in the NFL feel Rush Limbaugh is a racist and would not play for him.  Even Marshall Faulk, who is hardly outspoken, said he would not go into the HOF as a Ram if Rush buys the team.  The NFL cannot ignore that.
> 
> I predict, if Rush is one of the principles in this deal, the NFL will not approve it.



Yippers.....


----------



## Xenophon

The only color the NFL cares about is green.

If he has it, he's in, and Faulk isn't going to the Hall of Fame anyway.


----------



## Xenophon

These guys don't understand the NFL.

If they refuse to play for the Rams and had a contract, they are not playing for anybody and not making a dime.

The same is true for drafted players, they would have to wait a year and try to be redrafted.

Matt is blowing smoke here, BTW he's a disapointment to the G men, has never been the big play guy NY hoped for when drafted.


----------



## Fatality

Toro said:


> Seems like not many black guys are going to want to play for the Rams, or at least good black guys.
> 
> Kiwanuka says he wouldn't play for Limbaugh-owned team | ProFootballTalk.com



he will play for whomever pays him, they all will. its all about the long green.


----------



## Fatality

rdean said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like not many black guys are going to want to play for the Rams, or at least good black guys.
> Kiwanuka says he *wouldn't play for Limbaugh-owned team *| ProFootballTalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> I heard Donovan McNabb say that he thought Rush should be his press agent because he's received so much attention since that incident on ESPN.
> 
> If I played Pro Sports and Louis Farrakhan was the owner who offered me the best contract, I'd sign with his team.
> 
> I'll bet *most* athletes think the same way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They'll play all right, maybe not really hard, but they will play.
Click to expand...


dumbass if they dont give it their all they wont be playing.


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> Seems like not many black guys are going to want to play for the Rams, or at least good black guys.
> 
> Kiwanuka says he wouldn't play for Limbaugh-owned team | ProFootballTalk.com


for a guy with 7 solo tackles, 2 assisted tackles, and 1 sack after 4 weeks in the season, who gives a rats ass if he would play
who the fuck wants him?


----------



## JW Frogen

Rush would be a good masta.

Every nigga would work in da Big House.


----------



## JW Frogen

Personally, I am waiting for Howard Stern to bid on a new NFL franchise in Las Vegas, the Las Vegas Vagina Vengence.

Call girls in the locker room before and after. even during all games.

Who cares if you win?


----------



## DiveCon

JW Frogen said:


> Personally, I would hope that Howard Stern would open a new NFL franchise in Las Vegas, the Las Vegas Vagina Vengence.
> 
> Call girls in the locker room before and after all games.
> 
> Who cares if you win?


hell, they have "cage dancers" in the new Cowgirls stadium


----------



## JW Frogen

DiveCon said:


> hell, they have "cage dancers" in the new Cowgirls stadium




God dam I miss America.


----------



## Zona

xsited1 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like not many black guys are going to want to play for the Rams, or at least good black guys.
> 
> Kiwanuka says he wouldn't play for Limbaugh-owned team | ProFootballTalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be funny if a team with no black players became #1?
Click to expand...


That's like a winning black hockey team being reality.


----------



## Zona

Oh and fuck rush.


----------



## DiveCon

Zona said:


> Oh and fuck rush.


i doubt he swings your way


----------



## Fatality

Zona said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like not many black guys are going to want to play for the Rams, or at least good black guys.
> 
> Kiwanuka says he wouldn't play for Limbaugh-owned team | ProFootballTalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be funny if a team with no black players became #1?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's like a winning black hockey team being reality.
Click to expand...


wow what a fucking racist you are. so, blacks cant play hockey, and whites cant play football? youre one sad piece of shit.


----------



## Diuretic

Damnit, I may have to burn my St Louis Rams jumper.  I'll keep the LA Rams one though.


----------



## Toro

DiveCon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like not many black guys are going to want to play for the Rams, or at least good black guys.
> 
> Kiwanuka says he wouldn't play for Limbaugh-owned team | ProFootballTalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> for a guy with 7 solo tackles, 2 assisted tackles, and 1 sack after 4 weeks in the season, who gives a rats ass if he would play
> who the fuck wants him?
Click to expand...


The Rams.

Those stats would make him that team's best defensive player...


----------



## elvis

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like not many black guys are going to want to play for the Rams, or at least good black guys.
> 
> Kiwanuka says he wouldn't play for Limbaugh-owned team | ProFootballTalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> for a guy with 7 solo tackles, 2 assisted tackles, and 1 sack after 4 weeks in the season, who gives a rats ass if he would play
> who the fuck wants him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rams.
> 
> Those stats would make him that team's best defensive player...
Click to expand...


Then they need to start over.


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like not many black guys are going to want to play for the Rams, or at least good black guys.
> 
> Kiwanuka says he wouldn't play for Limbaugh-owned team | ProFootballTalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> for a guy with 7 solo tackles, 2 assisted tackles, and 1 sack after 4 weeks in the season, who gives a rats ass if he would play
> who the fuck wants him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Rams.
> 
> Those stats would make him that team's best defensive player...
Click to expand...

well, they should set their sites a little higher
like London Fletcher, or Barrett Ruud
lol


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> for a guy with 7 solo tackles, 2 assisted tackles, and 1 sack after 4 weeks in the season, who gives a rats ass if he would play
> who the fuck wants him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams.
> 
> Those stats would make him that team's best defensive player...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, they should set their sites a little higher
> like London Fletcher, or Barrett Ruud
> lol
Click to expand...


they weren't known for defense.  Just we'll outscore your ass. I think Orlando Pace had a lot to do with Marshall Faulk's success.  Jackson's too.


----------



## elvis

Zona said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like not many black guys are going to want to play for the Rams, or at least good black guys.
> 
> Kiwanuka says he wouldn't play for Limbaugh-owned team | ProFootballTalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be funny if a team with no black players became #1?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's like a winning black hockey team being reality.
Click to expand...


or a white basketball team.


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and fuck rush.
> 
> 
> 
> i doubt he swings your way
Click to expand...


Yeah Zona probably thinks Markie Post was a male, so therefore he'd have a shot at Rush.:lol


----------



## JimH52

Diuretic said:


> Damnit, I may have to burn my St Louis Rams jumper.  I'll keep the LA Rams one though.



I have a lot of stuff that I will have to burn, but if he becomes one of the owners, up in smoke!


----------



## GWV5903

Jay Canuck said:


> by Bryan Burwell
> 
> *Link*
> 
> Excerpt:
> They will all look the other way when it comes to Limbaugh  forgetting his polarizing racial politics, conveniently ignoring (perhaps even quietly agreeing with) all the mean-spirited divisive bile that comes along with his ample financial clout  just like many of you surely will, too. They will look the other way because of his wealth and influence. You will look the other way because to some of you, he is your politically incorrect hero, and the rest might be willing to ignore all of that just as long as he can put enough money on the table to help keep your football team in St. Louis. Limbaugh's American Dream is a potential nightmare waiting to happen for the Rams, the city and the NFL Rush said, "Slavery built the South. I'm not saying we should bring it back. I'm just saying it had its merits. For one thing, the streets were safer after dark." I know how those words play out in Idiot America. They are embraced as gospel. But inside the NFL, where the majority of the players are descendants of slaves, his ignorant ramblings resonate with entirely different emotions.
> 
> 
> He's already been fired from covering the NFL because he's such a racist prick.



Funny, I think Mark Cuban is a blithering idiot, I don't care if he owns the Mavericks or not, why do you really care if he has partial ownership in the Rams? Who cares???


----------



## JimH52

He is a racist.  How many black free agents will want to play for a racist?


----------



## Oddball

Anyone have any real evidence that Rush is a racist, or are we just parroting leftist moonbat stereotype here?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Dude said:


> Anyone have any real evidence that Rush is a racist, or are we just parroting leftist moonbat stereotype here?


You nailed it.

However, I believe Limbaugh should look at putting his money into a professional football team.


----------



## sitarro

JimH52 said:


> 75% of the players in the NFL feel Rush Limbaugh is a racist and would not play for him.  Even Marshall Faulk, who is hardly outspoken, said he would not go into the HOF as a Ram if Rush buys the team.  The NFL cannot ignore that.
> 
> I predict, if Rush is one of the principles in this deal, the NFL will not approve it.



I knew football players were butt slapping pussies that wear gold chains and drive ugly cars but this proves they are idiots also..


----------



## sitarro

JimH52 said:


> He is a racist.  How many black free agents will want to play for a racist?



Why do you go on and on about things you obviously know nothing about?


----------



## Andrew2382

lol pretty sure if the Ku Klux Klan founding member was signing the 10 million dollar check that some of these players get...they would be smiling all the way to the bank.


----------



## Xenophon

Dude said:


> Anyone have any real evidence that Rush is a racist, or are we just parroting leftist moonbat stereotype here?


This is all based on Rush saying McNabb was not a top QB and only recieved so much hype because he is black.

It also happens to be true, any longtime football fan knows Donovan is a choker and eratic QB who can look unreal one game and helpless the next. 

Would anyone want Donovan over payton Manning? Brees? Brady? 

Nope.


----------



## Xenophon

Oh, in case some of you think black players won't take the money...

Marge Shott, the late owner of the Reds used to refer to her free agents like Dave Parker as her 'high priced *******'. They still took her money and signed with the Reds.


----------



## JW Frogen

Xenophon said:


> Marge Shott, the late owner of the Reds used to refer to her free agents like Dave Parker as her 'high priced *******'. They still took her money and signed with the Reds.



Despite Kermit's tears, it is pretty easy being green.


----------



## JimH52

Dude said:


> Anyone have any real evidence that Rush is a racist, or are we just parroting leftist moonbat stereotype here?



Top 10 Rush Limbaugh Racist Quotes | News One

I posted this before but you ignored it.  I doubt it is good enough for you though.  Fat Boy would have to say, "I AM A RACIST!", in order for you to believe he really is.  You know, sort of like Bush saying, "I LIED TO CONVINCE THE US TO ATTACK IRAQ!"

If the NFL approves his ownership, I will be shocked.  Not terribly surprised, but shocked...


----------



## JW Frogen

I would allow Rush to buy the Rams but only on the condition Snoop Doggy Dog is forced to buy the LA Kings.


----------



## Dreamy

Is there a "racist test" one takes before being allowed a financial piece of a ball team? Or is there simply a "green test"?


----------



## Oddball

JimH52 said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any real evidence that Rush is a racist, or are we just parroting leftist moonbat stereotype here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top 10 Rush Limbaugh Racist Quotes | News One
> 
> I posted this before but you ignored it.  I doubt it is good enough for you though.  Fat Boy would have to say, "I AM A RACIST!", in order for you to believe he really is.  You know, sort of like Bush saying, "I LIED TO CONVINCE THE US TO ATTACK IRAQ!"
> 
> If the NFL approves his ownership, I will be shocked.  Not terribly surprised, but shocked...
Click to expand...

So, a black "fact check" site that more likely than not sees a racist behind every bush slams on Rush. Given that he says stuff just to get leftist bedwetters to wet the bed, I hardly find that a compelling list of "proof"......*yawn*

BTW...I really don't care that much for him in the first place.

P.S...#9 was a dig at the media, not Donovan McNabb.


----------



## Zona

I wonder how Rush limpballs will spin this one...


----------



## edthecynic

Dude said:


> Anyone have any real evidence that Rush is a racist, or are we just parroting leftist moonbat stereotype here?


No, just using HIS OWN reasoning as to what makes someone a Racist.
He defines himself as a Racist by his OWN words!!!!!!!!

March 19, 2007
RUSH: *These people are racists.* You know, the racists in our society, Ted, are these white liberals. *They're the ones that notice your skin color* before anything else, and *they're the ones deciding whose skin color is dark enough* and therefore who's authentic enough and who's been down for the struggle.  It's those people doing this. *It's not me. It's not "talk radio."*

January 16, 2007
RUSH : And for *Barack Obama, a -- well, he's a half-minority* --

September 22, 2008
RUSH: These polls on how one-third of blue-collar white Democrats won't vote for Obama because he's black, and -- but *he's not black*. Do you know he has not one shred of African-American blood? He doesn't have any African -- that's why when they asked whether he was authentic, whether he's down for the struggle. *He's Arab*. You know, he's from Africa. He's from Arab parts of Africa. He's not -- his father was -- he's not African-American. The last thing that he is is African-American.

January 24, 2007
RUSH: Hey, Barack Obama has picked up another endorsement: *Halfrican American* actress Halle Berry. "As a *Halfrican American*, I am honored to have Ms. Berry's support, as well as the support of other *Halfrican Americans*," Obama said. He didn't say it, but -- anyway


----------



## Oddball

Any of that untrue?

As I recall, Limpbag says a lot of that crap just for shock value.

Also, as I recall, it was an uber-left columnist for the uber-left L.A. Times who wondered out loud in his column whether or not Boyking was "black enough".


----------



## edthecynic

Dude said:


> Any of that untrue?
> 
> As I recall, Limpbag says a lot of that crap just for shock value.
> 
> Also, as I recall, it was an uber-left columnist for the uber-left L.A. Times who wondered out loud in his column whether or not Boyking was "black enough".


How does that change the fact that by his OWN stated standard, he himself is a Racist??? 
And no matter how many others might also fit his standard, how does that make him any less a Racist by his OWN standard???


----------



## JimH52

Bottom line, if the NFL allows Limbaugh to become an NFL owner, I and many others will be shocked.


----------



## Oddball

edthecynic said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of that untrue?
> 
> As I recall, Limpbag says a lot of that crap just for shock value.
> 
> Also, as I recall, it was an uber-left columnist for the uber-left L.A. Times who wondered out loud in his column whether or not Boyking was "black enough".
> 
> 
> 
> How does that change the fact that by his OWN stated standard, he himself is a Racist???
> And no matter how many others might also fit his standard, how does that make him any less a Racist by his OWN standard???
Click to expand...

I don't see anything in there where Rush admits that the first thing he sees is skin color, which is what the people he was talking about do.

Unlike you and a lot of the far-leftist moonbat patrol around here, I can still read for comprehension and context.


----------



## edthecynic

Dude said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of that untrue?
> 
> As I recall, Limpbag says a lot of that crap just for shock value.
> 
> Also, as I recall, it was an uber-left columnist for the uber-left L.A. Times who wondered out loud in his column whether or not Boyking was "black enough".
> 
> 
> 
> How does that change the fact that by his OWN stated standard, he himself is a Racist???
> And no matter how many others might also fit his standard, how does that make him any less a Racist by his OWN standard???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I don't see anything* in there where Rush admits that the first thing he sees is skin color, which is what the people he was talking about do.
> 
> Unlike you and a lot of the far-leftist moonbat patrol around here, *I can still read for comprehension and context.*
Click to expand...

You sure fooled me, oh blind one!

Well Dupe, there you go again, making excuses for your MessiahRushie. 

 March 19, 2007
RUSH: *These people are racists.* You know, the racists in our society, Ted, are these white liberals. *They're the ones that notice your skin color* before anything else, and *they're the ones deciding whose skin color is dark enough* and therefore who's authentic enough and who's been down for the struggle.  It's those people doing this. *It's not me. It's not "talk radio."*

January 16, 2007
RUSH : And for *Barack Obama, a -- well, he's a half-minority* --

September 22, 2008
RUSH: These polls on how one-third of blue-collar white Democrats won't vote for Obama because he's black, and -- but *he's not black*. Do you know he has not one shred of African-American blood? He doesn't have any African -- that's why when they asked whether he was authentic, whether he's down for the struggle. *He's Arab*. You know, he's from Africa. He's from Arab parts of Africa. He's not -- his father was -- he's not African-American. The last thing that he is is African-American.

January 24, 2007
RUSH: Hey, Barack Obama has picked up another endorsement: *Halfrican American* actress Halle Berry. "As a *Halfrican American*, I am honored to have Ms. Berry's support, as well as the support of other *Halfrican Americans*," Obama said. He didn't say it, but -- anyway


----------



## Oddball

Again, where does he admit  that skin color is the _*FIRST*_ thing he sees in anyone?

Unlike barking moonbats like you, I don't pretend that I can read minds or hearts.


----------



## REVxERIK

Dude said:


> Anyone have any real evidence that Rush is a racist, or are we just parroting leftist moonbat stereotype here?



I think the guys wrong. I think not only it was racism, it was justifiable racism. I mean, thats the lesson were being taught here today. Kid shouldnt have been on the bus anyway. We need segregated buses  it was invading space and stuff. This is Obamas America.

Sorry to say this, I dont think hes been that good from the get-go. I think what weve had here is a little social concern in the NFL. The media has been very desirous that a black quarterback do well. There is a little hope invested in McNabb, and he got a lot of credit for the performance of this team that he didnt deserve.

"Take that bone out of your nose and call me back." rush to black caller he was having trouble understanding in 1970


----------



## REVxERIK

I mean, let&#8217;s face it, we didn&#8217;t have slavery in this country for over 100 years because it was a bad thing. Quite the opposite: slavery built the South. I&#8217;m not saying we should bring it back; I&#8217;m just saying it had its merits. For one thing, the streets were safer after dark. -rush limbaugh.
 this is a racist quote IMO


----------



## Polk

Dude said:


> Anyone have any real evidence that Rush is a racist, or are we just parroting leftist moonbat stereotype here?



Yeah, the guy who feels slavery "had merits", who thinks Martin Luther King's assassin should be awarded the Medal of Honor, and claimed that the only reason McNabb was consider a good player is because he's black is surely not racist.


----------



## Polk

Dude said:


> As I recall, Limpbag says a lot of that crap just for shock value.



So see ladies and gentleman, even when Rush is caught making tons of racist comments, he's not really racist. He's just doing it for "shock value". And you're a racist if you don't buy that.


----------



## edthecynic

Dude said:


> Again, where does he admit  that skin color is the _*FIRST*_ thing he sees in anyone?
> 
> Unlike barking moonbats like you, *I don't pretend that I can read minds* or hearts.


Well, in spite of the stupidity of your rationalization, we've made progress in that he definitely sees color, you just question whether it is the FIRST thing he sees!!!  So we've established that he, in fact, sees color, something he denies, BTW.

But wouldn't you have to read his mind to say it is not the FIRST thing he notices??? As if it being the first really matters anyway!!! 

October 12, 2009
RUSH: Frankly, the biggest problem I face in the current climate of Political Correctness is that I'm color blind about it.


----------



## JimH52

There are two standards.  There is one for everyone, which sees a racist as a racist.  Then there is the GOP standards, which says it doesn't matter now many racist comments he makes, he hasn't actually said he was a racist, so he isn't.  It is all done with mirrors and double standards.

You know sort of like his drug abuse.  For others, there should be no mercy, but for him...well, let's just forget what he did.

He thrives on racism.  He sells his radio show on making outrageous, and often, racist remarks.  BUT HE DOESN'T LOOK AT SKIN COLOR FIRST.....oh please...Boss Hog IS a racist...


----------



## Oddball

Polk said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any real evidence that Rush is a racist, or are we just parroting leftist moonbat stereotype here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the guy who feels slavery "had merits", who thinks Martin Luther King's assassin should be awarded the Medal of Honor, and claimed that the only reason McNabb was consider a good player is because he's black is surely not racist.
Click to expand...

I don't know (you really should learn to use that phrase a little more often) about the MLK thing. The McNabb thing I did hear, when and as it was said on ESPN. It was unquestionably a rip on the media, not McNabb.

Even though I don't pay much attention to Limpbag, I've learned that whenever there's a pants-pooping by the freakazoid left over something he has said, I'll go to his site to get the verbatim transcript of what he said. Thus far -and without exception- every freaked-out shit attack that the left has had over the things he has said has either been over something taken grossly out of context and/or has omitted very clear and unambiguous qualifying statements prior to the seemingly outrageous statement.

The McNabb mess and the "I hope he fails" statement are two prime examples.


----------



## edthecynic

Dude said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any real evidence that Rush is a racist, or are we just parroting leftist moonbat stereotype here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the guy who feels slavery "had merits", who thinks Martin Luther King's assassin should be awarded the Medal of Honor, and claimed that the only reason McNabb was consider a good player is because he's black is surely not racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know (you really should learn to use that phrase a little more often) about the MLK thing. The McNabb thing I did hear, when and as it was said on ESPN. It was unquestionably a rip on the media, not McNabb.
> 
> Even though I don't pay much attention to Limpbag, I've learned that whenever there's a pants-pooping by the freakazoid left over something he has said, I'll go to his site to get the verbatim transcript of what he said. Thus far -and without exception- every freaked-out shit attack that the left has had over the things he has said has either been over something taken grossly out of context and/or has omitted very clear and unambiguous qualifying statements prior to the seemingly outrageous statement.
> 
> The McNabb mess and the *"I hope he fails" statement are two prime examples.*
Click to expand...

Just because you are gullible enough to swallow his rationalizations whole does not make them true.

You bring up the "I hope he fails" where he says the media misrepresents him as spitefully hoping Americans suffer the loss of their jobs, denying he ever said anything like that. But the fact remains he did say it!!!!!!
And the fact remains he's a pathological liar.

March 2, 2009
RUSH: Let me tell you *how this is being portrayed.* When I say that I hope President Obama fails, what some people are saying, "Oh, Limbaugh wants the economy to fail? *Limbaugh wants unemployment to stay high.* Limbaugh wants the stock market to crash?" *No, my friends, and please don't be so gullible that you would believe that interpretation of things.* It's the exact opposite that I want. I want people to have jobs. 

November 5, 2008
RUSH: *I hope all your Joe the Plumbers are unemployed in six months! There.*


----------



## Toro

Xenophon said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any real evidence that Rush is a racist, or are we just parroting leftist moonbat stereotype here?
> 
> 
> 
> This is all based on Rush saying McNabb was not a top QB and only recieved so much hype because he is black.
> 
> It also happens to be true, any longtime football fan knows Donovan is a choker and eratic QB who can look unreal one game and helpless the next.
> 
> Would anyone want Donovan over payton Manning? Brees? Brady?
> 
> Nope.
Click to expand...


Would anyone want McNabb over Romo? Hill? Josh Johnson? Delhomme? Edwards? Pennington? Schuab? Collins?  Anderson? Quinn? Hasselbeck? Cassel?

Yup.

McNabb is at the top of the list for most wins this decade.


----------



## pete

JimH52 said:


> He is a racist.  How many black free agents will want to play for a racist?



Anyone wanting a fat paycheck


----------



## JimH52

Awarding James Earl Ray a medal, asking a black caller to take the bone out of his nose, saying busing was in invasion of privacy...

Is something looks like a duck, smells like a duck, walks like a duck...it is a duck.  

*RUSH IS A FRIGIN RACIST WHO HAS GOTTEN RICH BECAUSE "RACIST WANNABES" LISTEN TO HIS SHOW EVERY FRIGIN DAY.*


----------



## mudwhistle

JimH52 said:


> Awarding James Earl Ray a medal, asking a black caller to take the bone out of his nose, saying busing was in invasion of privacy...
> 
> Is something looks like a duck, smells like a duck, walks like a duck...it is a duck.
> 
> *RUSH IS A FRIGIN RACIST WHO HAS GOTTEN RICH BECAUSE "RACIST WANNABES" LISTEN TO HIS SHOW EVERY FRIGIN DAY.*



The James Earl Ray quote is a scam. Rush never said it.

I looked it up and it is a hoax. It took 5 mins of research to find this out.

Sorry if that simple fact bothers you.

I saw the broadcast on ESPN when Rush said that McNabb was being treated differently because of his race. He shouldn't have said it but he did. I guess when you point out the obvious in a PC world you're the one that gets nailed.

In America it's OK for blacks to have their own TV station, their own beauty pagents, their own organizations, and they're allowed to throw racial slurs around with impunity. 

I really don't see where bigots like Al Sharpton and Jessie Jackson get off calling Rush racist when they're livelihood is based on extorting money from companies using race baiting tactics.


----------



## editec

Pigs shouldn't be allowed to own Rams.


----------



## JimH52

Outrageous for blacks to own their "their own TV station, their own beauty pagents, their own organizations."  That is rediculous!  Who do these people think they are anyway?

There is little that I can do about what they say, but I can speak out against a racist owning a professional football team.  If he buys the Rams, they will be the pariah of the NFL.

I think it is funny that people listen faithfully to Rush.  It must be mind numbing, and obviously is.


----------



## Oddball

Toro said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any real evidence that Rush is a racist, or are we just parroting leftist moonbat stereotype here?
> 
> 
> 
> This is all based on Rush saying McNabb was not a top QB and only recieved so much hype because he is black.
> 
> It also happens to be true, any longtime football fan knows Donovan is a choker and eratic QB who can look unreal one game and helpless the next.
> 
> Would anyone want Donovan over payton Manning? Brees? Brady?
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would anyone want McNabb over Romo? Hill? Josh Johnson? Delhomme? Edwards? Pennington? Schuab? Collins?  Anderson? Quinn? Hasselbeck? Cassel?
> 
> Yup.
> 
> McNabb is at the top of the list for most wins this decade.
Click to expand...

Fact is that McNabb is no more than a better-than-average QB.

I saw the full comment by Rush on ESPN (back when I could still stomach Chris Berman) while it happened, and it was very evidently directed at the media.


----------



## Paulie

The media, and pretty much _anyone_ who doesn't hate all black people merely for their skin color, would obviously be ecstatic to see a black quarterback succeed.  Other than Doug Williams, who else is there?  MAYBE Warren Moon, but of course, no Super Bowl.

That kind of comment is only construed as racist by those who see an opportune time to deal the proverbial race card and start a frenzy over something that really is NOTHING.

Look at how the media, and all other non-racists reacted to Halle Berry winning the Oscar.  It makes for a feel-good moment when something like that can be pointed to.

It must be a sad existence that one lives, to literally DIG to find any kind of reason to be offended by something.  VERBAL, no less.


----------



## Oddball

Paulie said:


> The media, and pretty much _anyone_ who doesn't hate all black people merely for their skin color, would obviously be ecstatic to see a black quarterback succeed.


I was kinda happy for Doug Williams (who I always thought was underrated) to finally get the hell out of Tampa Bay, to play for a team that had a chance at winning.

The disappointment for me came after he was awarded the MVP of the Super Bowl, when all the pundits went on and on about how great a _*black*_ role model he was.

But it's a good thing leftists in general, and the media in particular, don't see skin color first, huh?


----------



## sitarro

Dude said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is all based on Rush saying McNabb was not a top QB and only recieved so much hype because he is black.
> 
> It also happens to be true, any longtime football fan knows Donovan is a choker and eratic QB who can look unreal one game and helpless the next.
> 
> Would anyone want Donovan over payton Manning? Brees? Brady?
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would anyone want McNabb over Romo? Hill? Josh Johnson? Delhomme? Edwards? Pennington? Schuab? Collins?  Anderson? Quinn? Hasselbeck? Cassel?
> 
> Yup.
> 
> McNabb is at the top of the list for most wins this decade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fact is that McNabb is no more than a better-than-average QB.
> 
> I saw the full comment by Rush on ESPN (back when I could still stomach Chris Berman) while it happened, and it was very evidently directed at the media.
Click to expand...


The media did the same with Tiger Woods, they shoved him down our throats because he was perceived to be black in a traditionally white sport. Never mind that he is actually Asian with a very small amount of black in him, he sort of looks black so that's good enough. V.J. Singh is much blacker but is from Fiji and doesn't have the black features, he doesn't work in their agenda. The media's agenda is so obvious just as it is now. The Democrats agenda is very transparent also, lie about your enemy in an effort to destroy him. Rush spreads the truth about these skum and in an effort to shut him up they will say anything, make up anything. Their idiot minions (a bunch on this board)will gladly repeat obvious lies, whatever to win the game....... it's truly pathetic.


----------



## Paulie

Dude said:


> But it's a good thing leftists in general, and the media in particular, don't see skin color first, huh?



The left is more of a detriment to the advancement of other races than they'll ever realize.

The more they continue to harp on it, the worse they make themselves look.

They love to say "we're all just human beings" but the first chance they get, they divide humans by racial accomplishment.


----------



## sitarro

The fact that Rush's right hand man on his show is black doesn't mean anything to these race baiters. The fact that his 2 most popular replacement hosts are the brilliant economic experts, Dr Walter E. Williams and Dr. Thomas Sowell, both who just happen to be black, is also meaningless to the race baiters. Rush was obviously excited every time he was able to interview Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice, you could hear it in his voice.

Obama's White House has released the assholes to destroy anyone that isn't following their agenda, they are in for a fight.


----------



## JimH52

So, take the bone out of your nose and call back...

snopes.com: Rush Limbaugh 'Bone Out of Your Nose' Quote


----------



## Jay Canuck

*Top 10 Racist Limbaugh Quotes* 1. I mean, lets face it, we didnt have slavery in this country for over 100 years because it was a bad thing. Quite the opposite: slavery built the South. Im not saying we should bring it back; Im just saying it had its merits. For one thing, the streets were safer after dark.​


----------



## Jay Canuck

*Limbaugh: 'The media didn't make me, and they can't break me'
*CNN - 10-13-09 (CNN)  Conservative radio host Rush Limbaugh is dismissing Democratic campaigns to paint him as the man steering the Republican Party, and media frenzies over his most controversial comments.
​


----------



## Jay Canuck

*[SIZE=+1]Football hates Pigboy[/SIZE]* 
*"No goat fuckers in the NFL" they say.* 




* Link* 
* Excerpt:* 
NFL Players executive director DeMaurice Smith on Saturday made a move to solidify the union against a bid by the vulgar Pigboy Rush Limbaugh as part of a group that aims to purchase the St. Louis Rams. In an e-mail to the union's executive committee on Saturday specifically addressing Limbaugh's bid, Smith said, "I've spoken to the Commissioner and I understand that this ownership consideration is in the early stages. *But sport in America is at its best when it unifies, gives all of us reason to cheer, and when it transcends. **Our sport does exactly that when it overcomes division and rejects discrimination and hatred. There is an **ugly part of history and we will not risk going backwards, giving up, giving in or lying down to it."*


----------



## Toro

> This afternoon in Boston, NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell chipped in with a "fat friggin' chance" (our words, not Goodell's) when asked about Rush Limbaugh's prospects of being part of an ownership group trying to purchase the St. Louis Rams.
> 
> Speaking in a press conference in a South Boston hotel, Goodell first referred to the purchase process saying it was still in the preliminary stages.
> 
> "At this point in time we'll continue our process which is to allow the Rams to decide if they're going to sell and who they'll sell to," Goodell said.  "And then at some point, the NFL will be engaged and we'll [examine] whatever ownership group is put forth through our process [of vetting the group]."
> 
> Asked if he had any response to the surge in player opposition to Limbaugh's potentially becoming an owner, Goodell said, "The comments that Rush made about Donovan [McNabb] I disagree with very strongly.  [They were] polarizing comments that we don't think reflect accurately on the NFL or our players and I obviously do not believe that those comments are positive and are divisive.  I disagree with those comments very strongly and I've told the players that."
> 
> Goodell was asked what his reaction would be if a present owner aired commentary like Limbaugh's.  Would he then have an issue?
> 
> "We're all held to a high standard here and divisive comments are not what the NFL's all about," said Goodell.  "I would not want to see those kind of comments from people who are in a responsible position in the NFL, no.  Absolutely not."



Goodell on Rush: "Divisive comments are not what NFL's about" | ProFootballTalk.com


----------



## Toro

> Indianapolis Colts owner Jim Irsay said this afternoon that the divisive rhetoric of prospective Rams minority owner Rush Limbaugh makes him unappealing.
> 
> "I myself couldn't even think of voting for him," said Irsay speaking from the NFL's fall ownership meetings in Boston.
> 
> Asked if he'd spoken to other owners about Limbaugh's candidacy, Irsay said, "I haven't and I don't think I would even go to the point of talking to Tony Dungy, Jim Caldwell, Dwight Freeney, talking to those men and seeing what their positions are.  I'm very sensitive to know there are scars out there.  I think as a nation we need to stop it.  Our words do damage and it's something that we don't need.  We need to get to a higher level of humanity and we have.



Colts' Irsay pans Limbaugh ownership involvement | ProFootballTalk.com


----------



## Mad Scientist

What you Liberals are really afraid of: Limbaugh buying the franchise and winning the Super Bowl.


----------



## Article 15

*Threads merged

~A15*


----------



## Article 15

> BOSTON -- Rush Limbaugh's bid to buy the St. Louis Rams ran into opposition within the NFL on Tuesday, when Colts owner Jim Irsay vowed to vote against him and commissioner Roger Goodell said the conservative commentator's "divisive" comments would not be tolerated from any NFL insider.
> 
> "I, myself, couldn't even consider voting for him," Irsay said at an owners meetings. "When there are comments that have been made that are inappropriate, incendiary and insensitive ... our words do damage, and it's something that we don't need."



Indianapolis Colts owner Jim Irsay won't vote to approve Rush Limbaugh as St. Louis Rams owner - ESPN

Kudos to Mr. Irsay.


----------



## DiveCon

Article 15 said:


> BOSTON -- Rush Limbaugh's bid to buy the St. Louis Rams ran into opposition within the NFL on Tuesday, when Colts owner Jim Irsay vowed to vote against him and commissioner Roger Goodell said the conservative commentator's "divisive" comments would not be tolerated from any NFL insider.
> 
> "I, myself, couldn't even consider voting for him," Irsay said at an owners meetings. "When there are comments that have been made that are inappropriate, incendiary and insensitive ... our words do damage, and it's something that we don't need."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indianapolis Colts owner Jim Irsay won't vote to approve Rush Limbaugh as St. Louis Rams owner - ESPN
> 
> Kudos to Mr. Irsay.
Click to expand...

wow, he comes off as stupid with that statement


----------



## Article 15

DiveCon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOSTON -- Rush Limbaugh's bid to buy the St. Louis Rams ran into opposition within the NFL on Tuesday, when Colts owner Jim Irsay vowed to vote against him and commissioner Roger Goodell said the conservative commentator's "divisive" comments would not be tolerated from any NFL insider.
> 
> "I, myself, couldn't even consider voting for him," Irsay said at an owners meetings. "When there are comments that have been made that are inappropriate, incendiary and insensitive ... our words do damage, and it's something that we don't need."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indianapolis Colts owner Jim Irsay won't vote to approve Rush Limbaugh as St. Louis Rams owner - ESPN
> 
> Kudos to Mr. Irsay.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, he comes off as stupid with that statement
Click to expand...


It looks like the Commish, some of the owners, and the head of the players association  think he has a point.


----------



## DiveCon

Article 15 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indianapolis Colts owner Jim Irsay won't vote to approve Rush Limbaugh as St. Louis Rams owner - ESPN
> 
> Kudos to Mr. Irsay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, he comes off as stupid with that statement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looks like the Commish, some of the owners, and the head of the players association  think he has a point.
Click to expand...

thats because they likely only know about the way what he said was distorted and not what he actually said
but thats their prerogative to not allow him


----------



## Xenophon

The NFL doesn't want the controversy when attendance is down this year.


----------



## GWV5903

There is no proof of any of these accusations, not one shread.....

It is absurd that someone like Irsay would make this statement, his father was considered a jerk for leaving Baltimore.... 

Here is a league that has Jerry Jones one of the most controversial people in the world,  the NBA has Mark Cuban, it is no secret in Texas that Dallas has the market cornered on  owners....


----------



## Article 15

It looks like the deal is all but dead now.



> Rush Limbaugh made his money in the business of divisive politics. Hes one of the most successful modern-day pundits, and as he found bigger audiences the more entrenched and outspoken he became.
> 
> Its an honest living. No crimes committed, no rivers polluted, no official power at all. If the other side just ignored him rather than playing into his hands, hed have been marginalized a long time ago.
> 
> The money  enough to become a potential part owner of the St. Louis Rams  didnt come without baggage, though.
> 
> Making a fortune through division will ultimately divide Limbaugh right out of the NFL.
> 
> Apparently, the deal is all but done. Enough owners have privately told Yahoo! Sports Jason Cole that they will not support Limbaughs ownership bid. At least one, Indianapolis Colts owner Jim Irsay, has publicly expressed his opposition.




http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news;_ylt=AppBP9OHJpO65JrjzYX7OtM5nYcB?slug=dw-limbaugh101309&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## sitarro

Article 15 said:


> It looks like the deal is all but dead now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh made his money in the business of divisive politics. Hes one of the most successful modern-day pundits, and as he found bigger audiences the more entrenched and outspoken he became.
> 
> Its an honest living. No crimes committed, no rivers polluted, no official power at all. If the other side just ignored him rather than playing into his hands, hed have been marginalized a long time ago.
> 
> The money  enough to become a potential part owner of the St. Louis Rams  didnt come without baggage, though.
> 
> Making a fortune through division will ultimately divide Limbaugh right out of the NFL.
> 
> Apparently, the deal is all but done. Enough owners have privately told Yahoo! Sports Jason Cole that they will not support Limbaughs ownership bid. At least one, Indianapolis Colts owner Jim Irsay, has publicly expressed his opposition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news;_ylt=AppBP9OHJpO65JrjzYX7OtM5nYcB?slug=dw-limbaugh101309&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
Click to expand...


What a bunch of pussies. Gee, I wonder what they would say if Jeremiah Wright wanted to join some investors to buy a team, do you think they would bring up his divisiveness?


----------



## Article 15

Who cares?

This isn't about Wright.  

It's about Rush and Rush is getting DENIED.


----------



## sitarro

Article 15 said:


> Who cares?
> 
> This isn't about Wright.
> 
> It's about Rush and Rush is getting DENIED.



It's their loss.


----------



## Article 15

sitarro said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares?
> 
> This isn't about Wright.
> 
> It's about Rush and Rush is getting DENIED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's their loss.
Click to expand...


And Rush's embarrassment.


----------



## mudwhistle

A black journalist on Fox News this morning in a sly manner accused the rest of the owners of racism.

He said because they're not saying anything against Rush he wonders what they're thinking and he also said that this is something he thought was the case all along.

So racism has reared it's ugly head in the NFL now. Even though 70% of the players are black and many of the coaches are black. When are they gonna start raising hell again about no black owners? The NBA is almost completely black and nobody raises hell about that. It's just the way things worked out. 

Problem is most of the racism I'm seeing is coming from blacks not whites. But then again they feel they have the right to be racists because it's more politically correct these days for them to be so.

Rush is not a racist. After years and years of broadcasts they really don't a whole lot to use against him. Most of what they're using against him was taken out of context and some of of it was just plain made up. Rush has a big mouth, but he's not a racist. However I can't say the same thing about his critics.


----------



## sitarro

mudwhistle said:


> A black journalist on Fox News this morning in a sly manner accused the rest of the owners of racism.
> 
> He said because they're not saying anything against Rush he wonders what they're thinking and he also said that this is something he thought was the case all along.
> 
> So racism has reared it's ugly head in the NFL now. Even though 70% of the players are black and many of the coaches are black. When are they gonna start raising hell again about no black owners? The NBA is almost completely black and nobody raises hell about that. It's just the way things worked out.
> 
> Problem is most of the racism I'm seeing is coming from blacks not whites. But then again they feel they have the right to be racists because it's more politically correct these days for them to be so.
> 
> Rush is not a racist. After years and years of broadcasts they really don't a whole lot to use against him. Most of what they're using against him was taken out of context and some of of it was just plain made up. Rush has a big mouth, but he's not a racist. However I can't say the same thing about his critics.



I heard today that a number of Rappers are owners of NBA teams(Nelly and Jay Z)......... I guess their standards aren't the same as the NFL. Can you say....... Double Standard?


----------



## mudwhistle

sitarro said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> A black journalist on Fox News this morning in a sly manner accused the rest of the owners of racism.
> 
> He said because they're not saying anything against Rush he wonders what they're thinking and he also said that this is something he thought was the case all along.
> 
> So racism has reared it's ugly head in the NFL now. Even though 70% of the players are black and many of the coaches are black. When are they gonna start raising hell again about no black owners? The NBA is almost completely black and nobody raises hell about that. It's just the way things worked out.
> 
> Problem is most of the racism I'm seeing is coming from blacks not whites. But then again they feel they have the right to be racists because it's more politically correct these days for them to be so.
> 
> Rush is not a racist. After years and years of broadcasts they really don't a whole lot to use against him. Most of what they're using against him was taken out of context and some of of it was just plain made up. Rush has a big mouth, but he's not a racist. However I can't say the same thing about his critics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard today that a number of Rappers are owners of NBA teams(Nelly and Jay Z)......... I guess their standards aren't the same as the NFL. Can you say....... Double Standard?
Click to expand...


I really don't think equality is an issue here. Double-standards are everywhere.

It's a new form of racism that is coming to the fore and unless something is done about it things will get out of hand.

Obama supports this reverse-racism which is why I don't think I can ever support him. He doesn't consider my welfare. He's only interested in helping protected classes.


----------



## JimH52

The cards are all falling around Rush.  He should take his money and buy more illegal over the counter drugs.  He would be better served and HIGH!


----------



## sitarro

JimH52 said:


> The cards are all falling around Rush.  He should take his money and buy more illegal over the counter drugs.  He would be better served and HIGH!



With every post you show yourself to be an even bigger, ignorant fuck. Just how far have you got up obammy's ass? Did you see Soros' hand up there?


----------



## Xenophon

Rushbo will make a ton of money off this when he sues the NFL for rejecting him.


----------



## JimH52

sitarro said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cards are all falling around Rush.  He should take his money and buy more illegal over the counter drugs.  He would be better served and HIGH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With every post you show yourself to be an even bigger, ignorant fuck. Just how far have you got up obammy's ass? Did you see Soros' hand up there?
Click to expand...


I AM impressed!  With such developed communication skills, you should apply to be a Rush standin.  Wait, you aren't Rush are you...?


----------



## JimH52

This sums it up...

Donât Blame Liberals When Limbaugh Canât Buy the Rams, Blame the Free Market - Robert Schlesinger (usnews.com)


----------



## Paulie

JimH52 said:


> He should take his money and buy more illegal over the counter drugs.



Illegal over the counter drugs?

Who wants to chime in here and tell Jimbo here what's so retarded about that statement?


----------



## REVxERIK

Paulie said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should take his money and buy more illegal over the counter drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal over the counter drugs?
> 
> Who wants to chime in here and tell Jimbo here what's so retarded about that statement?
Click to expand...


i just noticed it too.


----------



## JimH52

REVxERIK said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should take his money and buy more illegal over the counter drugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal over the counter drugs?
> 
> Who wants to chime in here and tell Jimbo here what's so retarded about that statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i just noticed it too.
Click to expand...


 yeah, that is kinda stupid....The drugs he bought were legal...

My Bad


----------



## obama2ndterm

*repeal the anti trust laws now, put a stop to the stealing of money!*


----------



## Oddball

So we've largely debunked the racism charge and now need to move on to the completely irrelevant fact that Limpbagh was once hooked on pain killers?

The word "desperation" comes to mind here.


----------



## Andrew2382

Its amazing that with the NLCS, ALCS, the big teams playing in them...5 weeks in the NFL...Hockey season starting...and NBA a few weeks away...Rush Limbaugh is the biggest news story.

Great marketing by his people..i gotta say.


----------



## DiveCon

Dude said:


> So we've largely debunked the racism charge and now need to move on to the completely irrelevant fact that Limpbagh was once hooked on pain killers?
> 
> The word "desperation" comes to mind here.


and with the illegal drug use in the NFL, they got NOTHING to say and Rush is clean now and has been for a while


----------



## Oddball

Andrew2382 said:


> Its amazing that with the NLCS, ALCS, the big teams playing in them...5 weeks in the NFL...Hockey season starting...and NBA a few weeks away...Rush Limbaugh is the biggest news story.
> 
> Great marketing by his people..i gotta say.


In case you missed it,virtually every one of Limpbagh's utterances has been fodder for GLBTNBC, and to a lesser extent CNN, since the election.  

I hardly think that his marketing people are actively selling to those outlets.


----------



## Oddball

DiveCon said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we've largely debunked the racism charge and now need to move on to the completely irrelevant fact that Limpbagh was once hooked on pain killers?
> 
> The word "desperation" comes to mind here.
> 
> 
> 
> and with the illegal drug use in the NFL, they got NOTHING to say and Rush is clean now and has been for a while
Click to expand...

Just like Brett Favre.


----------



## manifold

For the record, I think Limbaugh is a douchebag who among other things, appeals to and exploits the racism of many of his listeners.  Does that make him a racist?  Meh, don't know and don't care.  As far as him owning an NFL franchise I'd say this:

- There exists no legal justification to bar him from owning a franchise.

- However, there is also no legal restriction on the NFL owners and commissioner to tell him to go pound oxycontin.

- I'm rooting for him not to get it simply because I think he's a piece of shit.

- But if he does, good for him.


----------



## Andrew2382

he's only going to be a minority owner...he will own as much of the rams as Fergie does of the Dolphins


----------



## Oddball

manifold said:


> For the record, I think Limbaugh is a douchebag who among other things, appeals to and exploits the racism of many of his listeners.  Does that make him a racist?  Meh, don't know and don't care.  As far as him owning an NFL franchise I'd say this:
> 
> - There exists no legal justification to bar him from owning a franchise.
> 
> - However, there is also no legal restriction on the NFL owners and commissioner to tell him to go pound oxycontin.
> 
> - I'm rooting for him not to get it simply because I think he's a piece of shit.
> 
> - But if he does, good for him.


Finally.....An honest opinion on the matter.


----------



## Paulie

JimH52 said:


> REVxERIK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal over the counter drugs?
> 
> Who wants to chime in here and tell Jimbo here what's so retarded about that statement?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just noticed it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, that is kinda stupid....The drugs he bought were legal...
> 
> My Bad
Click to expand...


And not over the counter.

Unless you know somewhere I can pick up a pack of Oxy's to go with my hot dog and big gulp?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Where is all the outrage over an anti-american traitorous liberal fuck like Mark Cuban owning an NBA team?

Rush was absolutely right. Donovan McNabb sucks. He's always sucked. And just because he happens to be black doesn't mean you can't say HE SUCKS. Because well, HE SUCKS!


----------



## Jay Canuck

*[SIZE=+1]Personal Fouls against the Right[/SIZE]* 

*[SIZE=+1] [/SIZE]Link* 
* Excerpt:* 
The Left has opened up a new front in its ongoing efforts to censor the race-baiting coming from such pigs as Rush Limbaugh, who is now being widely revealed as the lying scum that he is. Of course, the Left has been blowing the whistle on the Pigboy for some time now. But their listing of the facts has gained new currency of late because Rush the child-rapist wants the St. Louis Rams. This has caused ignorant porch monkeys like Al Sharpton to formally lobby against Rush's bid to buy the Rams. Sharpton is urging the league to reject Limbaugh's race hate because, he wrote, Rush is "divisive and anti-NFL." Sharpton's letter referenced Rush's past comments about *******, faggots and beaners and the Pigboy's recent slur that *"the NFL was beginning to look like a fight between the Crips and the Bloods without the weapons&#8230;"* 
In reality, Rush is a racist prick who also hates women and he says so in ways that are amusing and satirical.


----------



## Paulie

Wicked Jester said:


> Where is all the outrage over an anti-american traitorous liberal fuck like Mark Cuban owning an NBA team?



Mark Cuban is a self-proclaimed libertarian who advocates Randian philosophy.

Only the extremely politically uninformed think liberal and libertarian are the same thing.

How is a libertarian anti-American?  The libertarian wants to live freely.  I do believe that's what the country was founded upon.

What's your next idiotic statement?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Paulie said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is all the outrage over an anti-american traitorous liberal fuck like Mark Cuban owning an NBA team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Cuban is a self-proclaimed libertarian who advocates Randian philosophy.
> 
> Only the extremely politically uninformed think liberal and libertarian are the same thing.
> 
> How is a libertarian anti-American?  The libertarian wants to live freely.  I do believe that's what the country was founded upon.
> 
> What's your next idiotic statement?
Click to expand...

Cuban bankrolled the movie "REDACTED"
A film that was nothing more than a smear of our soldiers.
A film that no doubt emboldened our enemies, and cost american lives.
Mark Cuban is a traitorous fucking moron, be he liberal, libertarian or fucking vegetarian. He's a nutjob to the core, NOTHING MORE!
What other idiotic defense of that traitorous piece of shit are you going to throw out there?
BTW, Timothy Mcveigh was a libertarian also. And we all saw what that piece of shit was up too!


----------



## Article 15

Wicked Jester said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is all the outrage over an anti-american traitorous liberal fuck like Mark Cuban owning an NBA team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Cuban is a self-proclaimed libertarian who advocates Randian philosophy.
> 
> Only the extremely politically uninformed think liberal and libertarian are the same thing.
> 
> How is a libertarian anti-American?  The libertarian wants to live freely.  I do believe that's what the country was founded upon.
> 
> What's your next idiotic statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cuban bankrolled the movie "REDACTED"
> A film that was nothing more than a smear of our soldiers.
> A film that no doubt emboldened our enemies, and cost american lives.
> Mark Cuban is a traitorous fucking moron, be he liberal, libertarian or fucking vegetarian. He's a nutjob to the core, NOTHING MORE!
> What other idiotic defense of that traitorous piece of shit are you going to throw out there?
> BTW, Timothy Mcveigh was a libertarian also. And we all saw what that piece of shit was up too!
Click to expand...


Mark Cuban doesn't have a political commentary radio show that demonizes half the country 5 days a week.


----------



## Oddball

Article 15 said:


> Mark Cuban doesn't have a political commentary radio show that demonizes half the country 5 days a week.


Moonbat leftist democrat kooks aren't anywhere near 1/2 the country.


----------



## Article 15

Dude said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Cuban doesn't have a political commentary radio show that demonizes half the country 5 days a week.
> 
> 
> 
> Moonbat leftist democrat kooks aren't anywhere near 1/2 the country.
Click to expand...


The guy talks enough shit to get the head of the players association, several players, the Commish, and several owners to say "You're not allowed in our club."

I'm loving this.


----------



## Oddball

Right...And guys like Jerry Jones are so well know for their wealth of understatement.

Gimmie a break.


----------



## Article 15

Dude said:


> Right...And guys like Jerry Jones are so well know for their wealth of understatement.
> 
> Gimmie a break.



Don't you regularly rail on Rush for being a windbag?


----------



## Oddball

Isn't referring to him as  "Limpbagh" enough for ya?

If being a pompous overbearing windbag DQ-ed you from being an NFL owner, I guess we can drum out Al Davis and Pat Bowlen while were at it, eh?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Article 15 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Cuban is a self-proclaimed libertarian who advocates Randian philosophy.
> 
> Only the extremely politically uninformed think liberal and libertarian are the same thing.
> 
> How is a libertarian anti-American?  The libertarian wants to live freely.  I do believe that's what the country was founded upon.
> 
> What's your next idiotic statement?
> 
> 
> 
> Cuban bankrolled the movie "REDACTED"
> A film that was nothing more than a smear of our soldiers.
> A film that no doubt emboldened our enemies, and cost american lives.
> Mark Cuban is a traitorous fucking moron, be he liberal, libertarian or fucking vegetarian. He's a nutjob to the core, NOTHING MORE!
> What other idiotic defense of that traitorous piece of shit are you going to throw out there?
> BTW, Timothy Mcveigh was a libertarian also. And we all saw what that piece of shit was up too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mark Cuban doesn't have a political commentary radio show that demonizes half the country 5 days a week.
Click to expand...

Very true.
He just bankrolls movies that emboldens our enemies, and costs the lives of our fellow americans who are just following orders and trying to do their jobs. As if their jobs weren't hard or dangerous enough already.


----------



## Article 15

Dude said:


> Isn't referring to him as  "Limpbagh" enough for ya?
> 
> If being a pompous overbearing windbag DQ-ed you from being an NFL owner, I guess we can drum out Al Davis and Pat Bowlen while were at it, eh?



Are they being pompous overbearing windbag's on the radio 5 days a week?  Do they make their living based on divisive politics?


----------



## manifold

Hey, it's a free country.  Rush is more than welcome to start his own professional football league to compete with the cliquey crew that won't let him join.


----------



## Oddball

Article 15 said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't referring to him as  "Limpbagh" enough for ya?
> 
> If being a pompous overbearing windbag DQ-ed you from being an NFL owner, I guess we can drum out Al Davis and Pat Bowlen while were at it, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they being pompous overbearing windbag's on the radio 5 days a week?  Do they make their living based on divisive politics?
Click to expand...

Whose HoF career did Limpbagh ruin?


----------



## Article 15

Wicked Jester said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuban bankrolled the movie "REDACTED"
> A film that was nothing more than a smear of our soldiers.
> A film that no doubt emboldened our enemies, and cost american lives.
> Mark Cuban is a traitorous fucking moron, be he liberal, libertarian or fucking vegetarian. He's a nutjob to the core, NOTHING MORE!
> What other idiotic defense of that traitorous piece of shit are you going to throw out there?
> BTW, Timothy Mcveigh was a libertarian also. And we all saw what that piece of shit was up too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Cuban doesn't have a political commentary radio show that demonizes half the country 5 days a week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true.
> He just bankrolls movies that emboldens our enemies, and costs the lives of our fellow americans who are just following orders and trying to do their jobs. As if their jobs weren't hard or dangerous enough already.
Click to expand...


This post is soooooo 2006.


----------



## Article 15

Dude said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't referring to him as  "Limpbagh" enough for ya?
> 
> If being a pompous overbearing windbag DQ-ed you from being an NFL owner, I guess we can drum out Al Davis and Pat Bowlen while were at it, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they being pompous overbearing windbag's on the radio 5 days a week?  Do they make their living based on divisive politics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose HoF career did Limpbagh ruin?
Click to expand...


None as far as I know.  That's beside the point.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

And if Al Sharpton were attempting to buy a team you guys would be demanding that the the government help him out for the sake of "diversity and fairness".

This is all bullshit.  You all sit silent while Sharpton and the other race pimps like Reverend Wright act like complete trash but then you soil yourselves over Limbaugh and some tongue in cheek comments.


----------



## Chimera

ESPN is reporting that Checketts plans to dump him from the investment group, so that's the end of that.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Limbaugh will get his team and the players will play and life will go on while you sit and whine about so much nothing.


----------



## manifold

Looks like imposter-Soggy's got sand in his vagina because his hero got the heisman!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Well, I guess I was wrong... what a bunch of PC pussies.  Makes me wanna stop watching altogether.  Fucking panzie ass fucks.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

> Looks like imposter-Soggy's got sand in his vagina because his hero got the heisman!



Hey fucktard..  in ENGLISH please.


----------



## manifold

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Looks like imposter-Soggy's got sand in his vagina because his hero got the heisman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fucktard..  in ENGLISH please.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shogun

ESPN says Checketts will drop Limbaugh from bid | Rams Report | STLtoday

Sources: Rush Limbaugh to be out of bid for St Louis Rams - ESPN





Although Rush is a Missouri native...   fuck him.


----------



## Chimera

NFL owners look at Rush Limbaugh and see next Marge Schott. So True.

NFL owners look at Rush Limbaugh and see next Marge Schott - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Paulie

Wicked Jester said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is all the outrage over an anti-american traitorous liberal fuck like Mark Cuban owning an NBA team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Cuban is a self-proclaimed libertarian who advocates Randian philosophy.
> 
> Only the extremely politically uninformed think liberal and libertarian are the same thing.
> 
> How is a libertarian anti-American?  The libertarian wants to live freely.  I do believe that's what the country was founded upon.
> 
> What's your next idiotic statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cuban bankrolled the movie "REDACTED"
> A film that was nothing more than a smear of our soldiers.
> A film that no doubt emboldened our enemies, and cost american lives.
> Mark Cuban is a traitorous fucking moron, be he liberal, libertarian or fucking vegetarian. He's a nutjob to the core, NOTHING MORE!
> What other idiotic defense of that traitorous piece of shit are you going to throw out there?
> BTW, Timothy Mcveigh was a libertarian also. And we all saw what that piece of shit was up too!
Click to expand...


Ok, so throw a fucking hissy fit like a bitch when I correct you on your idiotic statement.

Your original premise was that he was a liberal anti-American.

All I did was point out the glaring fallacy in your statement.  There's nothing anti-American about speaking out against a war.  In fact, soldiers have fucking DIED for that right.

No one forced anyone to fucking watch his film.  In fact, I didn't even know it existed until you just mentioned it.  Thanks for spreading around even _more_ awareness of such a supposedly horrible film, you anti-american scumbag 

You're one of those idiots who thinks we should censor certain TV shows rather than just choose not to fucking watch them, aren't you?

You're not a conservative.  You're a _dumbass_.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Article 15 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Cuban doesn't have a political commentary radio show that demonizes half the country 5 days a week.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true.
> He just bankrolls movies that emboldens our enemies, and costs the lives of our fellow americans who are just following orders and trying to do their jobs. As if their jobs weren't hard or dangerous enough already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This post is soooooo 2006.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you're probably right so, let me give you one that is sooooooo 2009.
*OBAMA IS AN INCOMPETENT, ANTI-AMERICAN SOCIALIST PIECE OF SHIT!
*


----------



## Wicked Jester

Paulie said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Cuban is a self-proclaimed libertarian who advocates Randian philosophy.
> 
> Only the extremely politically uninformed think liberal and libertarian are the same thing.
> 
> How is a libertarian anti-American?  The libertarian wants to live freely.  I do believe that's what the country was founded upon.
> 
> What's your next idiotic statement?
> 
> 
> 
> Cuban bankrolled the movie "REDACTED"
> A film that was nothing more than a smear of our soldiers.
> A film that no doubt emboldened our enemies, and cost american lives.
> Mark Cuban is a traitorous fucking moron, be he liberal, libertarian or fucking vegetarian. He's a nutjob to the core, NOTHING MORE!
> What other idiotic defense of that traitorous piece of shit are you going to throw out there?
> BTW, Timothy Mcveigh was a libertarian also. And we all saw what that piece of shit was up too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so throw a fucking hissy fit like a bitch when I correct you on your idiotic statement.
> 
> Your original premise was that he was a liberal anti-American.
> 
> All I did was point out the glaring fallacy in your statement.  There's nothing anti-American about speaking out against a war.  In fact, soldiers have fucking DIED for that right.
> 
> No one forced anyone to fucking watch his film.  In fact, I didn't even know it existed until you just mentioned it.  Thanks for spreading around even _more_ awareness of such a supposedly horrible film, you anti-american scumbag
> 
> You're one of those idiots who thinks we should censor certain TV shows rather than just choose not to fucking watch them, aren't you?
> 
> You're not a conservative.  You're a _dumbass_.
Click to expand...

LMAO!
I happen to have been one of those soldiers, lil' one.

Now, since you're a libertarian, shouldn't you be out stockpiling fertilizer, 55 gallon drums, and shit like that?


----------



## JimH52

Well, now Rush will have something to gripe about on his radio show for the next week, month, year, or whatever.  Perhaps Glenn Beck should throw his hat in the ring.  According to Public Radio, it was unlikely these guys could put enough cash together anyway.  I have no idea.

Free Market at its Best


----------



## Wicked Jester

The NFL, black players, and the racist idiot known as Al Sharpton have much bigger issues to deal with other than worrying about Limbaugh becoming an owner.

You know, issues like why are so many *BLACK* NFL players friggin' criminal idiots?
SignOnSanDiego.com > Sports -- Arrests/citations: NFL players, 2000-Present


----------



## Paulie

Wicked Jester said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuban bankrolled the movie "REDACTED"
> A film that was nothing more than a smear of our soldiers.
> A film that no doubt emboldened our enemies, and cost american lives.
> Mark Cuban is a traitorous fucking moron, be he liberal, libertarian or fucking vegetarian. He's a nutjob to the core, NOTHING MORE!
> What other idiotic defense of that traitorous piece of shit are you going to throw out there?
> BTW, Timothy Mcveigh was a libertarian also. And we all saw what that piece of shit was up too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so throw a fucking hissy fit like a bitch when I correct you on your idiotic statement.
> 
> Your original premise was that he was a liberal anti-American.
> 
> All I did was point out the glaring fallacy in your statement.  There's nothing anti-American about speaking out against a war.  In fact, soldiers have fucking DIED for that right.
> 
> No one forced anyone to fucking watch his film.  In fact, I didn't even know it existed until you just mentioned it.  Thanks for spreading around even _more_ awareness of such a supposedly horrible film, you anti-american scumbag
> 
> You're one of those idiots who thinks we should censor certain TV shows rather than just choose not to fucking watch them, aren't you?
> 
> You're not a conservative.  You're a _dumbass_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMAO!
> I happen to have been one of those soldiers, lil' one.
> 
> Now, since you're a libertarian, shouldn't you be out stockpiling fertilizer, 55 gallon drums, and shit like that?
Click to expand...


You happen to have been one of WHAT soldiers?  I mentioned soldiers have died for the right to protest a war.  Are you saying you're a dead soldier?  I'm confused.  Otherwise, nothing is anti-american about protesting a war.  I've seen some of the videos of some of the bullshit that soldiers have done over there, and not that I'm saying YOU specifically, but some of you bastards have done some pretty fucked up ass shit.  Not every expose' put together to protest a war is without some kind of justification.

I served in the military as well, my man.  So let's not use THAT crutch.  Service, or lackthereof, means jack shit in regards to this discussion.  You said Cuban was a liberal, and I showed you how stupid you looked in saying such.  

If you're out of band-aids, I have some scooby doo ones leftover from my daughter's supply.  She's always happy to help a fellow with a boo-boo.

Nice touch at the end of your post there, too.  Every libertarian blows up buildings, right?

Like I said...You're not a conservative.  You're a fucking DUMBASS.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Paulie said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so throw a fucking hissy fit like a bitch when I correct you on your idiotic statement.
> 
> Your original premise was that he was a liberal anti-American.
> 
> All I did was point out the glaring fallacy in your statement.  There's nothing anti-American about speaking out against a war.  In fact, soldiers have fucking DIED for that right.
> 
> No one forced anyone to fucking watch his film.  In fact, I didn't even know it existed until you just mentioned it.  Thanks for spreading around even _more_ awareness of such a supposedly horrible film, you anti-american scumbag
> 
> You're one of those idiots who thinks we should censor certain TV shows rather than just choose not to fucking watch them, aren't you?
> 
> You're not a conservative.  You're a _dumbass_.
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> I happen to have been one of those soldiers, lil' one.
> 
> Now, since you're a libertarian, shouldn't you be out stockpiling fertilizer, 55 gallon drums, and shit like that?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You happen to have been one of WHAT soldiers?  I mentioned soldiers have died for the right to protest a war.  Are you saying you're a dead soldier?  I'm confused.  Otherwise, nothing is anti-american about protesting a war.  I've seen some of the videos of some of the bullshit that soldiers have done over there, and not that I'm saying YOU specifically, but some of you bastards have done some pretty fucked up ass shit.  Not every expose' put together to protest a war is without some kind of justification.
> 
> I served in the military as well, my man.  So let's not use THAT crutch.  Service, or lackthereof, means jack shit in regards to this discussion.  You said Cuban was a liberal, and I showed you how stupid you looked in saying such.
> 
> If you're out of band-aids, I have some scooby doo ones leftover from my daughter's supply.  She's always happy to help a fellow with a boo-boo.
> 
> Nice touch at the end of your post there, too.  Every libertarian blows up buildings, right?
> 
> Like I said...You're not a conservative.  You're a fucking DUMBASS.
Click to expand...

Liberal, libertarian, they're all the fucking same. Nutjobs to the core. Just listen to Ron "my favorite martian" Paul. It doesn't get any crazier than that!

No wonder the man can manage but a few votes. He's stark raving bonkers.

Now, if you want a TRUE libertarian to represent you Paulettes, go for Penn Jillette. He's a libertarian who actually makes some sense. Far more sense than the babbling Paul!

Am i gettin' under your skin?

I sure seem to be, lil' man!

Settle down lil' one, it's just a freakin' message board for christ sakes


----------



## Paulie

Wicked Jester said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> I happen to have been one of those soldiers, lil' one.
> 
> Now, since you're a libertarian, shouldn't you be out stockpiling fertilizer, 55 gallon drums, and shit like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You happen to have been one of WHAT soldiers?  I mentioned soldiers have died for the right to protest a war.  Are you saying you're a dead soldier?  I'm confused.  Otherwise, nothing is anti-american about protesting a war.  I've seen some of the videos of some of the bullshit that soldiers have done over there, and not that I'm saying YOU specifically, but some of you bastards have done some pretty fucked up ass shit.  Not every expose' put together to protest a war is without some kind of justification.
> 
> I served in the military as well, my man.  So let's not use THAT crutch.  Service, or lackthereof, means jack shit in regards to this discussion.  You said Cuban was a liberal, and I showed you how stupid you looked in saying such.
> 
> If you're out of band-aids, I have some scooby doo ones leftover from my daughter's supply.  She's always happy to help a fellow with a boo-boo.
> 
> Nice touch at the end of your post there, too.  Every libertarian blows up buildings, right?
> 
> Like I said...You're not a conservative.  You're a fucking DUMBASS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberal, libertarian, they're all the fucking same. Nutjobs to the core. Just listen to Ron "my favorite martian" Paul. It doesn't get any crazier than that!
> 
> No wonder the man can manage but a few votes. He's stark raving bonkers.
> 
> Now, if you want a TRUE libertarian to represent you Paulettes, go for Penn Jillette. He's a libertarian who actually makes some sense. Far more sense than the babbling Paul!
> 
> Am i gettin' under your skin?
> 
> I sure seem to be, lil' man!
> 
> Settle down lil' one, it's just a freakin' message board for christ sakes
Click to expand...


The only thing that gets under my skin is stupidity.  That's exactly what you've shown in this thread.

Only a fucking retard thinks that a liberal and a libertarian are the same.

One advocates any and all laws that are for your own good, and the other aims to repeal as many of those laws as possible.  

It doesn't fucking get any more different than that 

Quit while you're behind, my man.


----------



## Toro

Limbaugh has made his living on being a divisive demagogue.  Why would the NFL want that?  There are lots of rich people wanting to own an NFL team.


----------



## mudwhistle

Toro said:


> Limbaugh has made his living on being a divisive demagogue.  Why would the NFL want that?  There are lots of rich people wanting to own an NFL team.



Limbaugh thinks pretty much the same way most of the owners do.

His only problem is he's more vocal.......

And the fact that the truth doesn't really matter to the left anymore.

They figure if the truth doesn't work for them...all they have to do is get enough people to repeat a lie so they can make their own version of the truth.

Racism is just another angle to attack him. Drug addiction didn't do the job so the ole reliable 'racism' will do in a pinch.


----------



## mudwhistle

By the way, he's been dropped as a prospective owner because of political pressure.

I figure there will be more calls now to remove him from the airwaves.


----------



## JimH52

mudwhistle said:


> By the way, he's been dropped as a prospective owner because of political pressure.
> 
> I figure there will be more calls now to remove him from the airwaves.




I don't see that happening, but it would be nice.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Paulie said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You happen to have been one of WHAT soldiers?  I mentioned soldiers have died for the right to protest a war.  Are you saying you're a dead soldier?  I'm confused.  Otherwise, nothing is anti-american about protesting a war.  I've seen some of the videos of some of the bullshit that soldiers have done over there, and not that I'm saying YOU specifically, but some of you bastards have done some pretty fucked up ass shit.  Not every expose' put together to protest a war is without some kind of justification.
> 
> I served in the military as well, my man.  So let's not use THAT crutch.  Service, or lackthereof, means jack shit in regards to this discussion.  You said Cuban was a liberal, and I showed you how stupid you looked in saying such.
> 
> If you're out of band-aids, I have some scooby doo ones leftover from my daughter's supply.  She's always happy to help a fellow with a boo-boo.
> 
> Nice touch at the end of your post there, too.  Every libertarian blows up buildings, right?
> 
> Like I said...You're not a conservative.  You're a fucking DUMBASS.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal, libertarian, they're all the fucking same. Nutjobs to the core. Just listen to Ron "my favorite martian" Paul. It doesn't get any crazier than that!
> 
> No wonder the man can manage but a few votes. He's stark raving bonkers.
> 
> Now, if you want a TRUE libertarian to represent you Paulettes, go for Penn Jillette. He's a libertarian who actually makes some sense. Far more sense than the babbling Paul!
> 
> Am i gettin' under your skin?
> 
> I sure seem to be, lil' man!
> 
> Settle down lil' one, it's just a freakin' message board for christ sakes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing that gets under my skin is stupidity.  That's exactly what you've shown in this thread.
> 
> Only a fucking retard thinks that a liberal and a libertarian are the same.
> 
> One advocates any and all laws that are for your own good, and the other aims to repeal as many of those laws as possible.
> 
> It doesn't fucking get any more different than that
> 
> Quit while you're behind, my man.
Click to expand...

Yeah, Paul wants to close all bases overseas. He's a friggin' idiot!

Listen to his platform man, he's a nutjob. I have libertarian views myself, but in no way support many of Paul's nutjob views. He's a trainwreck waiting to happen.


----------



## Maple

I hope that he sues, he can show monetary damages over this. It's high time that our press stops propagating lies, they have a responsibility to do so. I have listend to Rush for many years and never have I heard him state one thing that would be considered racist. He critized McNab over his athetic abilities, stating that the press was more interested in seeing black quarterbacks succeed and ignoring that McNab does not have the atheletic ability to do so. That's it. We are seeing this with the Obama administration, if you dare to criticize the policies and agenda of this President you are called a racist.

" A LIE gets halfway around the world before the TRUTH has a chance to get it's pants on. " Winston Churchill.


----------



## manifold

Maple said:


> I hope that he sues, he can show monetary damages over this.






On what grounds?  The NFL are under no legal obligation to do business with him.


----------



## Wicked Jester

manifold said:


> Maple said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that he sues, he can show monetary damages over this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On what grounds?  The NFL are under no legal obligation to do business with him.
Click to expand...

He's talking about false claims of things he never said that certain bloggers and media have been putting out there.
It doesn't have anything to do with suing the NFL.


----------



## Jay Canuck

Pigboy too racist for the NFL - 
Live by the racial slur, die by the racial slur 


*Link* 

Excerpt 
The vulgar Pigboy has been dropped from a group trying to buy the St. Louis Rams after several black NFL players objected and the league commissioner weighed in against Limbaugh's "divisive comments." "It has become clear that his (Pigboy's) involvement in our group has become a complication and a distraction to our intentions," said Dave Checketts, who is leading the bid to buy the Rams and keep the team in St. Louis. "We have decided to move forward without him and hope it will eventually lead us to a successful conclusion," Checketts said in an emailed statement. "Surely there are less racist Republicans with money."

has Rush started crying like a little bitch on todays show yet?


----------



## Wicked Jester

Jay Canuck said:


> Pigboy too racist for the NFL -
> Live by the racial slur, die by the racial slur
> 
> 
> *Link*
> 
> Excerpt
> The vulgar Pigboy has been dropped from a group trying to buy the St. Louis Rams after several black NFL players objected and the league commissioner weighed in against Limbaugh's "divisive comments." "It has become clear that his (Pigboy's) involvement in our group has become a complication and a distraction to our intentions," said Dave Checketts, who is leading the bid to buy the Rams and keep the team in St. Louis. "We have decided to move forward without him and hope it will eventually lead us to a successful conclusion," Checketts said in an emailed statement. "Surely there are less racist Republicans with money."
> 
> has Rush started crying like a little bitch on todays show yet?


No, unlike your toothless canadian ass, he's not a bitch!

BTW, have you gone to see the wizard and asked him for some balls yet?

Seriously, you need to get yourself some balls!


----------



## manifold

Wicked Jester said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maple said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that he sues, he can show monetary damages over this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On what grounds?  The NFL are under no legal obligation to do business with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's talking about false claims of things he never said that certain bloggers and media have been putting out there.
> It doesn't have anything to do with suing the NFL.
Click to expand...


The irony of Rush Limbaugh suing anyone for spreading disinformation makes me


----------



## Intense

Toro said:


> Limbaugh has made his living on being a divisive demagogue.  Why would the NFL want that?  There are lots of rich people wanting to own an NFL team.



Where is the ACLU on this Kangaroo Court Bull Shit. 
Hypocritical don't you think.
Liberals are more equal than others huh....

Rush's opening Dialog today was Great! I'm glad I had the time to hear it.


----------



## Intense

manifold said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On what grounds?  The NFL are under no legal obligation to do business with him.
> 
> 
> 
> He's talking about false claims of things he never said that certain bloggers and media have been putting out there.
> It doesn't have anything to do with suing the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony of Rush Limbaugh suing anyone for spreading disinformation makes me
Click to expand...


You don't even have control of your own reason. That in itself would be something to laugh about, if it wasn't so pathetic.


----------



## manifold

Intense said:


> Where is the ACLU on this Kangaroo Court Bull Shit.



They only get involved when somebody's rights are being infringed.  That's clearly no the case here.


----------



## manifold

Intense said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's talking about false claims of things he never said that certain bloggers and media have been putting out there.
> It doesn't have anything to do with suing the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of Rush Limbaugh suing anyone for spreading disinformation makes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't even have control of your own reason. That in itself would be something to laugh about, if it wasn't so pathetic.
Click to expand...


If there is a cogent point in there somewhere, it's very well hidden.


----------



## L.K.Eder

oh my, the poor guy is being lynched in a back alley.


----------



## manifold

Hey now!  You can't say lynched.  That's racist!


----------



## Intense

JimH52 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, he's been dropped as a prospective owner because of political pressure.
> 
> I figure there will be more calls now to remove him from the airwaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see that happening, but it would be nice.
Click to expand...


Do you think that you will be able to hide from reality more effectively? I don't. The only thing you are missing is a revolving yellow warning beacon on your head that should warn anyone with a brain that you were coming. You disgrace Bogey.


----------



## Intense

manifold said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of Rush Limbaugh suing anyone for spreading disinformation makes me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even have control of your own reason. That in itself would be something to laugh about, if it wasn't so pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there is a cogent point in there somewhere, it's very well hidden.
Click to expand...


Discrimination against Rush because He is Conservative is discriminating against an Individual for His Political Views. 

Rush did not seek these people out to purchase the team, They came to Him. Leaking information in a private Process is a Breach of Trust.


----------



## manifold

Your alleged "facts" are simply not factual.  But don't let that get in the way of a good rant.


----------



## Intense

manifold said:


> Your alleged "facts" are simply not factual.  But don't let that get in the way of a good rant.



What are you slow, stupid, or slow and stupid? No need to answer.


----------



## L.K.Eder

manifold said:


> Hey now!  You can't say lynched.  That's racist!



oh fuck, what am i gonna do?

i am just very concerned whenever a rich white man is denied entry into the country club.

the persecution, horrible.


----------



## manifold

With so many retards like Indense around that cannot correctly identify real rights infringements, it's no wonder the erosion rate of real rights seems to be accelerating.  Somebody decided not to do business with Limbaugh so he thinks that means his rights have been violated.

I'm sure he thought the same thing when the Dixie Chicks were pulled from the airwaves on all clearchannel radio stations.


----------



## Intense

manifold said:


> With so many retards like Indense around that cannot correctly identify real rights infringements, it's no wonder the erosion rate of real rights seems to be accelerating.  Somebody decided not to do business with Limbaugh so he thinks that means his rights have been violated.
> 
> I'm sure he thought the same thing when the Dixie Chicks were pulled from the airwaves on all clearchannel radio stations.



Actually what I think is that When Rush was first approached that He should have just said, thanks but no thanks because of small minded parasitic Shit Heads like you. Jackson and Sharpton Remain unjustified to this day. The true pity is the effect they have in retarded People like you. Not that you needed their help to do harm to others without cause. Edited to include shit heads with less spine than manifold, Definitely not directed at manifold who's stance is more layered and complex on the issue.


----------



## manifold

I guess you missed my first post in this thread.  Otherwise you wouldn't be making such an ass of yourself completely misrepresenting my position.


----------



## Intense

L.K.Eder said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now!  You can't say lynched.  That's racist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh fuck, what am i gonna do?
> 
> i am just very concerned whenever a rich white man is denied entry into the country club.
> 
> the persecution, horrible.
Click to expand...


I think that Obama should go after Country Clubs and Golf next. Golf is a  bourgeoisie sport anyway. Need to make room for the New Class of Yes Men coming to power, on other peoples labor.


----------



## Intense

manifold said:


> For the record, I think Limbaugh is a douchebag who among other things, appeals to and exploits the racism of many of his listeners.  Does that make him a racist?  Meh, don't know and don't care.  As far as him owning an NFL franchise I'd say this:
> 
> - There exists no legal justification to bar him from owning a franchise.
> 
> - However, there is also no legal restriction on the NFL owners and commissioner to tell him to go pound oxycontin.
> 
> - I'm rooting for him not to get it simply because I think he's a piece of shit.
> 
> - But if he does, good for him.



I stand Corrected. I think You are a piece of shit for thinking Rush is a piece of shit. Anything in excess of that consider redirected to Shit Heads with less spine than you.


----------



## manifold

Intense said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, I think Limbaugh is a douchebag who among other things, appeals to and exploits the racism of many of his listeners.  Does that make him a racist?  Meh, don't know and don't care.  As far as him owning an NFL franchise I'd say this:
> 
> - There exists no legal justification to bar him from owning a franchise.
> 
> - However, there is also no legal restriction on the NFL owners and commissioner to tell him to go pound oxycontin.
> 
> - I'm rooting for him not to get it simply because I think he's a piece of shit.
> 
> - But if he does, good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand Corrected. I think You are a piece of shit for thinking Rush is a piece of shit. Anything in excess of that consider redirected to Shit Heads with less spine than you.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah!

Well I think YOU'RE a piece of shit for thinking I'm a piece of shit for thinking Limbaugh is a piece of shit!  So there.


----------



## Intense

manifold said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, I think Limbaugh is a douchebag who among other things, appeals to and exploits the racism of many of his listeners.  Does that make him a racist?  Meh, don't know and don't care.  As far as him owning an NFL franchise I'd say this:
> 
> - There exists no legal justification to bar him from owning a franchise.
> 
> - However, there is also no legal restriction on the NFL owners and commissioner to tell him to go pound oxycontin.
> 
> - I'm rooting for him not to get it simply because I think he's a piece of shit.
> 
> - But if he does, good for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand Corrected. I think You are a piece of shit for thinking Rush is a piece of shit. Anything in excess of that consider redirected to Shit Heads with less spine than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah!
> 
> Well I think YOU'RE a piece of shit for thinking I'm a piece of shit for thinking Limbaugh is a piece of shit!  So there.
Click to expand...


I love it when you talk dirty baby! ( From the Movie Dinner Rush.) 

I knew We were going there.


----------



## sitarro

To all of you big thinkers that are trying to spread the lie that Rush Limbaugh is a racist...... besides his friend of decades on his show, Bo Snerdley, and his most popular guest hosts, Drs. Walter E. Williams and Thomas Sowell, golf buddy and friend Charles Barkley......... Rush's 1984 wedding took place at the home of another friend of his that did the officiating, Justice Clarence Thomas. All of these men just happen to be black, kind of amazing that a racist would have so much interaction with people he hates.


----------



## Oddball

sitarro said:


> To all of you big thinkers that are trying to spread the lie that Rush Limbaugh is a racist...... besides his friend of decades on his show, Bo Snerdley, and his most popular guest hosts, Drs. Walter E. Williams and Thomas Sowell, golf buddy and friend Charles Barkley......... Rush's 1984 wedding took place at the home of another friend of his that did the officiating, Justice Clarence Thomas. All of these men just happen to be black, kind of amazing that a racist would have so much interaction with people he hates.



http://www.usmessageboard.com/1284178-post9.html


----------



## manifold

That's a common falacy about racism.  One need not hate another to think they are inferior.


Perhaps he likes having inferior negros around because it makes him feel better about himself.


----------



## Oddball

manifold said:


> That's a common falacy about racism.  One need not hate another to think they are inferior.
> 
> 
> Perhaps he likes having inferior negros around because it makes him feel better about himself.


Thanks for the insight, Bass.


----------



## DiveCon

JimH52 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, he's been dropped as a prospective owner because of political pressure.
> 
> I figure there will be more calls now to remove him from the airwaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see that happening, but it would be nice.
Click to expand...

REALLY????


----------



## Oddball

JimH52 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, he's been dropped as a prospective owner because of political pressure.
> 
> I figure there will be more calls now to remove him from the airwaves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see that happening, but it would be nice.
Click to expand...

Thanks, President Chavez.


----------



## Paulie

Wicked Jester said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal, libertarian, they're all the fucking same. Nutjobs to the core. Just listen to Ron "my favorite martian" Paul. It doesn't get any crazier than that!
> 
> No wonder the man can manage but a few votes. He's stark raving bonkers.
> 
> Now, if you want a TRUE libertarian to represent you Paulettes, go for Penn Jillette. He's a libertarian who actually makes some sense. Far more sense than the babbling Paul!
> 
> Am i gettin' under your skin?
> 
> I sure seem to be, lil' man!
> 
> Settle down lil' one, it's just a freakin' message board for christ sakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that gets under my skin is stupidity.  That's exactly what you've shown in this thread.
> 
> Only a fucking retard thinks that a liberal and a libertarian are the same.
> 
> One advocates any and all laws that are for your own good, and the other aims to repeal as many of those laws as possible.
> 
> It doesn't fucking get any more different than that
> 
> Quit while you're behind, my man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Paul wants to close all bases overseas. He's a friggin' idiot!
> 
> Listen to his platform man, he's a nutjob. I have libertarian views myself, but in no way support many of Paul's nutjob views. He's a trainwreck waiting to happen.
Click to expand...


Oh, _cool!_

Great info!  I mean, since we were specifically talking about Ron Paul and all!


----------



## Toro

I don't know if this has been posted yet, but here is Rush's statement.



> A Limbaugh spokesman told ESPN that Limbaugh would have no comment on Wednesday. Earlier, on his syndicated radio show, Limbaugh was defiant, holding on to hope that he still could be part of the ownership group that buys the Rams.
> 
> "This is not about the NFL, it's not about the St. Louis Rams, it's not about me," Limbaugh said. "This is about the ongoing effort by the left in this country, wherever you find them, in the media, the Democrat Party, or wherever, to destroy conservatism, to prevent the mainstreaming of anyone who is prominent as a conservative.
> 
> "Therefore, this is about the future of the United States of America and what kind of country we're going to have."



Rush Limbaugh to be out of bid for St Louis Rams - ESPN

In other words, its the Democrats fault.

And people wonder why the NFL would see him as divisive and wouldn't want him associated with their brand.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Toro said:


> I don't know if this has been posted yet, but here is Rush's statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Limbaugh spokesman told ESPN that Limbaugh would have no comment on Wednesday. Earlier, on his syndicated radio show, Limbaugh was defiant, holding on to hope that he still could be part of the ownership group that buys the Rams.
> 
> "This is not about the NFL, it's not about the St. Louis Rams, it's not about me," Limbaugh said. "This is about the ongoing effort by the left in this country, wherever you find them, in the media, the Democrat Party, or wherever, to destroy conservatism, to prevent the mainstreaming of anyone who is prominent as a conservative.
> 
> "Therefore, this is about the future of the United States of America and what kind of country we're going to have."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush Limbaugh to be out of bid for St Louis Rams - ESPN
> 
> In other words, its the Democrats fault.
> 
> And people wonder why the NFL would see him as divisive and wouldn't want him associated with their brand.
Click to expand...


No, they would rather have a stand up guy like Michael Vick associated with their brand.


----------



## Article 15

A guy who went to prison for two years, served a suspension, and apologized for his actions over and over.

If Rush wants to drop his show and publicly apologize for being a divisive asshat on the radio for the last 20 years I would gladly change my opinion on whether or not he should be allowed into the Owners Club.


----------



## Paulie

I don't give a shit WHO owns a private sports franchise as long as they keep politics the fuck out of it.

I don't want to have to watch a football game and hear about liberals and conservatives.  It's like one of the very few outlets we have these days where you can escape that bullshit and just enjoy a politically neutral form of entertainment.

It's bad enough we have to watch the national broadcasters choke on a specific team's proverbial dick during a telecast.  If Rush owned a team, I could care less so long as he NEVER mentioned politics on TV if it was during a sports telecast.


----------



## Wicked Jester

So what did Rush say that was so offensive?

Donovan McNabb sucks. He's always sucked. And yes, the media was propping him up as something he's fully proven not to be, A great quarterback.

No harm, no foul.

Unless you're a loony liberal idiot who hates the constitution, and the first amendment right.

But hey, ya' beat dogs to death. Ya' elecrocute them. Ya' kill them by body slamming them to the ground. Ya' make money watching them tear each other to shreds, and all that's needed for redemption is a simple slap on the wrist, a short prison stay, and a lame apology. Yep, everything is just peachy keen!

Seriously, liberals are friggin' idiots!


----------



## Paulie

Wicked Jester said:


> So what did Rush say that was so offensive?
> 
> Donovan McNabb sucks. He's always sucked. And yes, the media was propping him up as something he's fully proven not to be, A great quarterback.
> 
> No harm, no foul.
> 
> Unless you're a loony liberal idiot who hates the constitution, and the first amendment right.
> 
> But hey, ya' beat dogs to death. Ya' elecrocute them. Ya' kill them by body slamming them to the ground. Ya' make money watching them tear each other to shreds, and all that's needed for redemption is a simple slap on the wrist, a short prison stay, and a lame apology. Yep, everything is just peachy keen!
> 
> Seriously, liberals are friggin' idiots!



I'm not the biggest McNabb supporter as an Eagle fan, and I admit I called for his head last year right before he stepped his game up and fired us into the NFC championship game...

But much like Elway, he's a SB win away from either ending his career as a winner, or a ending up with the loser albatross forever hanging around his neck.

Absent a SB win, I'm not sure there's ever been another QB with the kind of success McNabb has had.  I mean, If McNabb sucks, so does Marino.  

I'm pretty sure I've never heard anyone in the major media refer to Marino as a failure, even in the face of his failure to win the big one.

When I look at highlights from McNabb's biggest and most important postseason performances, I can name one game that stands out most in my mind as being HIS fault in a sheer majority.  The rest, I attribute to very poor performance across the board.  

I'll never forgive him though, for taking his sweet ass time walking up to the line of scrimmage in the Super Bowl with the clock close to expiring and being about a play away from an easily makeable David Akers FG to send the game to OT.  Yeah, he was throwing up.  So what. That 100 million dollar contract and that trophy aren't motivation enough?  He wasn't the only one moseying up to the line, either.  The entire fucking offense might as well have walked BACKWARDS, as slow as they were moving.

Anyway, I'm rambling, so I digress.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Paulie said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what did Rush say that was so offensive?
> 
> Donovan McNabb sucks. He's always sucked. And yes, the media was propping him up as something he's fully proven not to be, A great quarterback.
> 
> No harm, no foul.
> 
> Unless you're a loony liberal idiot who hates the constitution, and the first amendment right.
> 
> But hey, ya' beat dogs to death. Ya' elecrocute them. Ya' kill them by body slamming them to the ground. Ya' make money watching them tear each other to shreds, and all that's needed for redemption is a simple slap on the wrist, a short prison stay, and a lame apology. Yep, everything is just peachy keen!
> 
> Seriously, liberals are friggin' idiots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the biggest McNabb supporter as an Eagle fan, and I admit I called for his head last year right before he stepped his game up and fired us into the NFC championship game...
> 
> But much like Elway, he's a SB win away from either ending his career as a winner, or a ending up with the loser albatross forever hanging around his neck.
> 
> Absent a SB win, I'm not sure there's ever been another QB with the kind of success McNabb has had.  I mean, If McNabb sucks, so does Marino.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've never heard anyone in the major media refer to Marino as a failure, even in the face of his failure to win the big one.
> 
> When I look at highlights from McNabb's biggest and most important postseason performances, I can name one game that stands out most in my mind as being HIS fault in a sheer majority.  The rest, I attribute to very poor performance across the board.
> 
> I'll never forgive him though, for taking his sweet ass time walking up to the line of scrimmage in the Super Bowl with the clock close to expiring and being about a play away from an easily makeable David Akers FG to send the game to OT.  Yeah, he was throwing up.  So what. That 100 million dollar contract and that trophy aren't motivation enough?  He wasn't the only one moseying up to the line, either.  The entire fucking offense might as well have walked BACKWARDS, as slow as they were moving.
> 
> Anyway, I'm rambling, so I digress.
Click to expand...

He's a guy who didn't even realize that games could end in ties. I mean seriously, this is an NFL quarterback, one of the highest paid at the time, who was completely clueless as to the rules of the game. But, at the time Limbaugh made his comments, there was no reason whatsoever for the media to be fawning over the guy. He had proven absolutely nothing. And yeah, I remember the puking game. Christ, Jack Youngblood of the REAL RAMS, the L.A. Rams, played an entire super bowl with a freakin' broken leg. And he played for peanuts, compared to what McNabb was making. McNabb should have swallowed that puke and sucked it up!
Now, I take it you're from Jersey, judging from your avatar. Who's your team, Giants or Jets. Or are you an Eagles fan?
Both the Giants and Jets have great quarterbacks. I just knew that Sanchez was going to be a good one. He played for my beloved Trojans, and you could see his talent way back in high school. If he stays healthy, the Jets could seriously be looking at a super bowl win or two, with Sanchez at the helm.


----------



## Paulie

I mentioned in that last post I'm an Eagles fan.  I'm south Jersey, this is philly sports territory.

And you'll find plenty of my posts here from last season where I lambasted McNabb for that OT comment.

At this point, the only reason I want him to succeed is because I've got 10 years of my Eagles game watching career invested in the guy.  I'd hate for that all to be in vain.

If he wins the big one this year, does your opinion of him change even in the slightest?  I only ask, because it's pretty well known that Elway went from zero to hero in a nano-second.


----------



## Wicked Jester

It will change my opinion of him only in the sense that he's won a superbowl, Same as Doug Williams did a few years ago.
I look at all the great talent he's had over the years and his failure to capitalize on it. Particularly the defense. They should have won at least two super bowls with the talent they had.
Now, Elway was a great quarterback who for many years didn't have great talent around him to work with. Also, he played in one of the toughest divisions in the NFL at that time when he wasn't surrounded by great talent. The Raiders were great, the Chiefs were great. And, there was no greater quarterback then Elway when you needed that last minute drive. Elway could take a lickin' and keep on tickin'. There's very few who were, or are now as tough as him. You would have never seen him off on the sidelines puking his guts out while his teams fate was on the line.
McNabb is a good quarterback. But he can never be considered up there with Elway and others.


----------



## Toro

32 rich Republicans don't want Rush as part of their club.  

That's all you need to know.


----------



## Intense

Toro said:


> 32 rich Republicans don't want Rush as part of their club.
> 
> That's all you need to know.



32 stupid rich republicans that should not have bothered him in the first place, spineless pricks.


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> 32 rich Republicans don't want Rush as part of their club.
> 
> That's all you need to know.


really?
i've only heard of TWO
care to list the others?


----------



## Toro

DiveCon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 32 rich Republicans don't want Rush as part of their club.
> 
> That's all you need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> really?
> i've only heard of TWO
> care to list the others?
Click to expand...


Actually, the quote is 

"26 rich Republicans who believe in socialism," which was the quote by one of the owners many years ago describing how the NFL is structured.  I merely applied it to today.

It was on profootballtalk.com a few days ago in regards to the upcoming uncapped year and the labor negotiations that will follow.


----------



## Intense

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 32 rich Republicans don't want Rush as part of their club.
> 
> That's all you need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> really?
> i've only heard of TWO
> care to list the others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the quote is
> 
> "26 rich Republicans who believe in socialism," which was the quote by one of the owners many years ago describing how the NFL is structured.  I merely applied it to today.
> 
> It was on profootballtalk.com a few days ago in regards to the upcoming uncapped year and the labor negotiations that will follow.
Click to expand...


However many they were, they are chicken shits all.


----------



## Toro

Intense said:


> However many they were, they are chicken shits all.



They are smart businessmen.  Most of those guys became rich on their own.  You don't become that rich being stupid.


----------



## Intense

Toro said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> However many they were, they are chicken shits all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are smart businessmen.  Most of those guys became rich on their own.  You don't become that rich being stupid.
Click to expand...



They should not have bothered him with it in the first place. That makes them spineless chicken shits.


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 32 rich Republicans don't want Rush as part of their club.
> 
> That's all you need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> really?
> i've only heard of TWO
> care to list the others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the quote is
> 
> "26 rich Republicans who believe in socialism," which was the quote by one of the owners many years ago describing how the NFL is structured.  I merely applied it to today.
> 
> It was on profootballtalk.com a few days ago in regards to the upcoming uncapped year and the labor negotiations that will follow.
Click to expand...

well, you really should know what the others say before you attribute that to them, dont ya think?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Intense said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now!  You can't say lynched.  That's racist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh fuck, what am i gonna do?
> 
> i am just very concerned whenever a rich white man is denied entry into the country club.
> 
> the persecution, horrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that Obama should go after Country Clubs and Golf next. Golf is a  bourgeoisie sport anyway. Need to make room for the New Class of Yes Men coming to power, on other peoples labor.
Click to expand...


i knew this uppity negro was somehow to blame, what has proud amurka come to.


----------



## Intense

The Scientific Eve is claiming All of Us. We are all related. Shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toro

DiveCon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> really?
> i've only heard of TWO
> care to list the others?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the quote is
> 
> "26 rich Republicans who believe in socialism," which was the quote by one of the owners many years ago describing how the NFL is structured.  I merely applied it to today.
> 
> It was on profootballtalk.com a few days ago in regards to the upcoming uncapped year and the labor negotiations that will follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, you really should know what the others say before you attribute that to them, dont ya think?
Click to expand...


I was exaggerating for effect, but...

a. Most of the owners are rich
b. Most of the owners are Republicans
c. Most of the owners don't want Rush Limbaugh


----------



## elvis

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the quote is
> 
> "26 rich Republicans who believe in socialism," which was the quote by one of the owners many years ago describing how the NFL is structured.  I merely applied it to today.
> 
> It was on profootballtalk.com a few days ago in regards to the upcoming uncapped year and the labor negotiations that will follow.
> 
> 
> 
> well, you really should know what the others say before you attribute that to them, dont ya think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was exaggerating for effect, but...
> 
> a. Most of the owners are rich
> b. Most of the owners are Republicans
> c. Most of the owners don't want Rush Limbaugh
Click to expand...


In the end, they will do whatever Jesse and al want.


----------



## Toro

elvis3577 said:


> In the end, they will do whatever Jesse and al want.



In the end, they will do whatever the bottom line wants.

Its a business.


----------



## elvis

Toro said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the end, they will do whatever Jesse and al want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the end, they will do whatever the bottom line wants.
> 
> Its a business.
Click to expand...


exactly, and unless they want Jesse and Al drawing all kinds of negative attention to the NFL, or leading boycotts, they will follow their orders.


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the quote is
> 
> "26 rich Republicans who believe in socialism," which was the quote by one of the owners many years ago describing how the NFL is structured.  I merely applied it to today.
> 
> It was on profootballtalk.com a few days ago in regards to the upcoming uncapped year and the labor negotiations that will follow.
> 
> 
> 
> well, you really should know what the others say before you attribute that to them, dont ya think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was exaggerating for effect, but...
> 
> a. Most of the owners are rich
> b. Most of the owners are Republicans
> c. Most of the owners don't want Rush Limbaugh
Click to expand...

yet you have but 2 that have said anything on it out of 32
so you can NOT say MOST


----------



## Toro

elvis3577 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the end, they will do whatever Jesse and al want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the end, they will do whatever the bottom line wants.
> 
> Its a business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly, and unless they want Jesse and Al drawing all kinds of negative attention to the NFL, or leading boycotts, they will follow their orders.
Click to expand...


Regardless, that is their right.  That's the power of the market.  If he wasn't controversial, nobody would care.


----------



## Toro

DiveCon said:


> yet you have but 2 that have said anything on it out of 32
> so you can NOT say MOST



Doesn't matter.  The NFL is the most tightly organized professional sporting league in America.  If two guys are speaking out, then there is a lot more than two who oppose him.

Name me one single person whom NFL owners have ever opposed publicly becoming owners.  Ever.


----------



## Article 15

elvis3577 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, you really should know what the others say before you attribute that to them, dont ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was exaggerating for effect, but...
> 
> a. Most of the owners are rich
> b. Most of the owners are Republicans
> c. Most of the owners don't want Rush Limbaugh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the end, they will do whatever Jesse and al want.
Click to expand...


Jesse, Al, AND Rush are all a bunch of race baiting mother fuckers.  It's the same thing just a different style.


----------



## manifold

Intense said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 32 rich Republicans don't want Rush as part of their club.
> 
> That's all you need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 stupid rich republicans that should not have bothered him in the first place, spineless pricks.
Click to expand...


They didn't bother him.  In fact, they didn't even know he was part of one of the groups bidding until he violated the confidentiality agreement he signed and leaked the story.

It's pretty clear now that Rush did this purely for the publicitiy.  He may be a piece of shit, but he's a deviously clever piece of shit, I'll give him that.


----------



## Intense

manifold said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 32 rich Republicans don't want Rush as part of their club.
> 
> That's all you need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 stupid rich republicans that should not have bothered him in the first place, spineless pricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't bother him.  In fact, they didn't even know he was part of one of the groups bidding until he violated the confidentiality agreement he signed and leaked the story.
> 
> It's pretty clear now that Rush did this purely for the publicitiy.  He may be a piece of shit, but he's a deviously clever piece of shit, I'll give him that.
Click to expand...


That's not what Rush said. Can you support the claim that Rush leaked the story? Got Link?????


----------



## manifold

Intense said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 32 stupid rich republicans that should not have bothered him in the first place, spineless pricks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't bother him.  In fact, they didn't even know he was part of one of the groups bidding until he violated the confidentiality agreement he signed and leaked the story.
> 
> It's pretty clear now that Rush did this purely for the publicitiy.  He may be a piece of shit, but he's a deviously clever piece of shit, I'll give him that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what Rush said. Can you support the claim that Rush leaked the story? Got Link?????
Click to expand...


It was reported by Adam Schecter (ESPN).  I heard it this moring on the radio.


----------



## Intense

I found this.

RUSH LIMBAUGH, RADIO TALK SHOW HOST: One Saturday, I was out playing golf at Donald Trump's course here in West Palm Beach. And as I hit the practice range, I saw a guy that I had met a couple of times previously, Dave Checketts. And Dave Checketts said, You know, this Rams thing is real, and I really would love to talk to you about it. And I said, OK.

So we set a date, and Dave Checketts and a mutual friend came to my home. I served him lunch and Checketts made his pitch. This is what we think it's going to take. This is what we would like from you. We would like you very much to be part of this. And I said to him at this meeting, I said, Are you aware of the firestorm that's -- oh, yes. I'm totally aware, Rush, and believe me, I wouldn't have approached you if I hadn't taken care of that. I would not have even come and asked you to be part of the group if I had not cleared your involvement with people at the highest levels of the National Football League.

When this all started to unravel with the leaking of my being a part of the group, the predictable firestorm started. And I said, Are you guys prepared here? Do you understand what's going on? Oh, yes. We want you. We want you to be our partner. Don't worry, Rush. I would not have gone this far if I hadn't wired this before I even spoke to you.

Now, remember, I did not seek them out. They sought me out. They came here to my home. So eventually, when DeMaurice Smith -- and he may pronounce it Day-Maureese, I'm not sure -- DeMaurice Smith is the new executive director of the National Football League players association -- he sent a letter to the commissioner, Roger Goodell, strongly objecting to my being anywhere near the National Football League on the basis that I don't unify, I'm a divider and divisive, and this sort of thing. And then of course, the two race hustlers, the Reverend Jackson and Reverend Sharpton, got involved.

And I got a call on Tuesday night from Dave Checketts -- I'm sorry, I have to -- I have to ask you to withdraw. And I said, I thought you had this wired. I thought -- Well, Rush, I -- obviously, I'm sorry. I feel terrible about this, but I just -- we can't go forward with you in the group.

And I said, Well, I'm not going to withdraw. If you want me out, you go public and fire me, which he did.

Rove: Limbaugh Will Shake Off NFL Snub and Move On - Greta Van Susteren | On The Record With Greta - FOXNews.com


----------



## Wicked Jester

manifold said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't bother him.  In fact, they didn't even know he was part of one of the groups bidding until he violated the confidentiality agreement he signed and leaked the story.
> 
> It's pretty clear now that Rush did this purely for the publicitiy.  He may be a piece of shit, but he's a deviously clever piece of shit, I'll give him that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what Rush said. Can you support the claim that Rush leaked the story? Got Link?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was reported by Adam Schecter (ESPN).  I heard it this moring on the radio.
Click to expand...

So, provide the link.


----------



## manifold

Intense, 

So even assuming all that is true, your original assertion that the NFL owners approached him is totally incorrect.  Checkettes, who is not currently affiliated with the NFL, is the one who approached him.

As for who leaked the information, all we can do is speculate.  And obviously you are biased to believe Rush and I am biased the other way.  But even you cannot deny that Rush has received a shitload of free publicity out of all this.


----------



## manifold

Wicked Jester said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what Rush said. Can you support the claim that Rush leaked the story? Got Link?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was reported by Adam Schecter (ESPN).  I heard it this moring on the radio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, provide the link.
Click to expand...


A link to a radio broadcast?


----------



## Wicked Jester

The NFL is clearly showing its hypocrisy.
First of all, they feel its perfectly fine to have a completely proven dirtbag like Michael Vick representing the league. He's been welcomed back with open arms. Particularly by the black players. But that is no surprise, seeing how a large number of them are immature criminals themselves.

And then, this is where the true definition of hypocrisy comes in. Who is it that works on sunday nights doing sunday night football coverage?
Why that would be Keith Olberdork. Can he not be considered a political divider?
Why of course he is. 
This whole issue is a friggin' sham, perpetrated by a bunch of lockstep Obamabots within the NFL who just can't stand the fact that Rush refuses to drink the liberal Kool-aid, and fully understands that Obama's far left, marxist agenda will no doubt destroy all things that has made this country so great.
Rush also simply stated the truth about the media and McNabb. McNabb was being propped up by the media for reasons he didn't deserve. And yes, he's black. And yes, the media was fawning all over him like he was the black version of Joe Montana. McNabb couldn't carry Montana's jock strap. And that is the damn truth.
It's just further proof that liberals are friggin' idiots!


----------



## manifold

I think you should protest their wanton hypocrisy by not watching anymore.  That'll teach'em.


----------



## Intense

manifold said:


> Intense,
> 
> So even assuming all that is true, your original assertion that the NFL owners approached him is totally incorrect.  Checkettes, who is not currently affiliated with the NFL, is the one who approached him.
> 
> As for who leaked the information, all we can do is speculate.  And obviously you are biased to believe Rush and I am biased the other way.  But even you cannot deny that Rush has received a shitload of free publicity out of all this.



The Group that wanted to partner with Rush came to Him, He did not seek Them out. Try to stay focused. Rush also claimed that the news about Him being dropped, was leaked prematurely. This sort of discounts Him as the Source of the leak, the leaks in general, only hurt Him. By applying Reason, it is not that hard to sort through. A Group interested in buying the Team came to Him, He warned Them there would be Trouble, They Insured Him they knew what They were getting into, and wanted Him Anyway. He agreed, They defaulted under pressure. He was hurt by this. You are more the Ass to think Rush did this for publicity.


----------



## Wicked Jester

manifold said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was reported by Adam Schecter (ESPN).  I heard it this moring on the radio.
> 
> 
> 
> So, provide the link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A link to a radio broadcast?
Click to expand...

Yes.
If it was reported on ESPN'S radio broadcast, it would be reported on ESPN'S website.
I searched the entire site. There is no mention of what you claim. No mention whatsoever.

Unless I somehow missed it, and you can find it.

Until you do, we can only assume that it's not true.


----------



## manifold

Intense said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intense,
> 
> So even assuming all that is true, your original assertion that the NFL owners approached him is totally incorrect.  Checkettes, who is not currently affiliated with the NFL, is the one who approached him.
> 
> As for who leaked the information, all we can do is speculate.  And obviously you are biased to believe Rush and I am biased the other way.  But even you cannot deny that Rush has received a shitload of free publicity out of all this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Group that wanted to partner with Rush came to Him, He did not seek Them out. Try to stay focused. Rush also claimed that the news about Him being dropped, was leaked prematurely. This sort of discounts Him as the Source of the leak, the leaks in general, only hurt Him. By applying Reason, it is not that hard to sort through. A Group interested in buying the Team came to Him, He warned Them there would be Trouble, They Insured Him they knew what They were getting into, and wanted Him Anyway. He agreed, They defaulted under pressure. He was hurt by this. You are more the Ass to think Rush did this for publicity.
Click to expand...


You said the NFL owners sought him.  They did not.  Perhaps your focus needs a little adjusting.

And I'm not talking about that leak.  I'm talking about the original leak that he was part of the group bidding.  According to Schefter, Checkette didn't want to make that public until after they won the bid (assuming they did).

And I disagree with you that Rush was more hurt than helped by this.


----------



## manifold

Wicked Jester said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, provide the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A link to a radio broadcast?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> If it was reported on ESPN'S radio broadcast, it would be reported on ESPN'S website.
> I searched the entire site. There is no mention of what you claim. No mention whatsoever.
> 
> Unless I somehow missed it, and you can find it.
> 
> Until you do, we can only assume that it's not true.
Click to expand...


It wasn't on ESPN radio.  It was on WEEI this morning.  He calls in to their morning show every friday.


----------



## Intense

manifold said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Intense,
> 
> So even assuming all that is true, your original assertion that the NFL owners approached him is totally incorrect.  Checkettes, who is not currently affiliated with the NFL, is the one who approached him.
> 
> As for who leaked the information, all we can do is speculate.  And obviously you are biased to believe Rush and I am biased the other way.  But even you cannot deny that Rush has received a shitload of free publicity out of all this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Group that wanted to partner with Rush came to Him, He did not seek Them out. Try to stay focused. Rush also claimed that the news about Him being dropped, was leaked prematurely. This sort of discounts Him as the Source of the leak, the leaks in general, only hurt Him. By applying Reason, it is not that hard to sort through. A Group interested in buying the Team came to Him, He warned Them there would be Trouble, They Insured Him they knew what They were getting into, and wanted Him Anyway. He agreed, They defaulted under pressure. He was hurt by this. You are more the Ass to think Rush did this for publicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said the NFL owners sought him.  They did not.  Perhaps your focus needs a little adjusting.
> 
> And I'm not talking about that leak.  I'm talking about the original leak that he was part of the group bidding.  According to Schecter, Checkette didn't want to make that public until after they won the bid (assuming they did).
> 
> And I disagree with you that Rush was more hurt than helped by this.
Click to expand...


I misspoke, I am however not your source of current events. The Buying Group came to Him.


----------



## manifold

Schefter on D&C: Rush was a &#039;ruse&#039;



> "There are people around the league who suggested to me this week that this was all one big ruse anyway, and that it was all much ado about nothing, and Rush's attempt to generate publicity," Schefter said. "He got ultimately out of this exactly what he wanted to get, which is a ton of publicity heaped upon him. Quite frankly, I don't think it was ever viable that he was going to become a limited partner of the new St. Louis Rams ownership group. I don't think it was ever going to happen. ... I think he probably planned this. He's a pretty shrewd guy, a pretty manipulative kind of guy."


----------



## Intense

manifold said:


> Schefter on D&C: Rush was a 'ruse'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There are people around the league who suggested to me this week that this was all one big ruse anyway, and that it was all much ado about nothing, and Rush's attempt to generate publicity," Schefter said. "He got ultimately out of this exactly what he wanted to get, which is a ton of publicity heaped upon him. Quite frankly, I don't think it was ever viable that he was going to become a limited partner of the new St. Louis Rams ownership group. I don't think it was ever going to happen. ... I think he probably planned this. He's a pretty shrewd guy, a pretty manipulative kind of guy."
Click to expand...


*... I think .....*Right there is where you can tell he is full of shit. Damn Wanna be!


----------



## manifold

Intense said:


> I misspoke.



And it only took you four failed attempts to deny it and pretend you said something else before finally admitting it. Good for you. 



Intense said:


> I am however not your source of current events.



Good thing too, since I prefer my facts be factual.



Intense said:


> The Buying Group came to Him.



Yep.  And I never said they didn't.


----------



## Wicked Jester

manifold said:


> Schefter on D&C: Rush was a 'ruse'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There are people around the league who suggested to me this week that this was all one big ruse anyway, and that it was all much ado about nothing, and Rush's attempt to generate publicity," Schefter said. "He got ultimately out of this exactly what he wanted to get, which is a ton of publicity heaped upon him. Quite frankly, I don't think it was ever viable that he was going to become a limited partner of the new St. Louis Rams ownership group. I don't think it was ever going to happen. ... I think he probably planned this. He's a pretty shrewd guy, a pretty manipulative kind of guy."
Click to expand...

So where is the proof that Rush leaked it?

This is just a hack reporter running off at the mouth.

Where is his evidence?


----------



## manifold

Wicked Jester said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Schefter on D&C: Rush was a 'ruse'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There are people around the league who suggested to me this week that this was all one big ruse anyway, and that it was all much ado about nothing, and Rush's attempt to generate publicity," Schefter said. "He got ultimately out of this exactly what he wanted to get, which is a ton of publicity heaped upon him. Quite frankly, I don't think it was ever viable that he was going to become a limited partner of the new St. Louis Rams ownership group. I don't think it was ever going to happen. ... I think he probably planned this. He's a pretty shrewd guy, a pretty manipulative kind of guy."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So where is the proof that Rush leaked it?
> 
> This is just a hack reporter running off at the mouth.
> 
> Where is his evidence?
Click to expand...


"There are people around the league who suggested to me this week..."

I agree it's not proof.  But there is also no proof that he didn't leak it.

The only thing for sure is that it got leaked.  And the only person who seems to have benefited from the leak is Rush himself.


----------



## Intense

Intense said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 32 rich Republicans don't want Rush as part of their club.
> 
> That's all you need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 stupid rich republicans that should not have bothered him in the first place, spineless pricks.
Click to expand...


This was my first post on the thread, manifold. If you follow the thread all the way through, there is no disconnect on my position. To say otherwise is false.


----------



## manifold

Intense said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 32 rich Republicans don't want Rush as part of their club.
> 
> That's all you need to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 stupid rich republicans that should not have bothered him in the first place, spineless pricks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This was my first post on the thread, manifold. If you follow the thread all the way through, there is no disconnect on my position. To say otherwise is false.
Click to expand...


So now you're taking back your "I misspoke" admission?  

Like I said, they didn't bother him in the first place.  Your statement contains a completely false implication.


----------



## Intense

manifold said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 32 stupid rich republicans that should not have bothered him in the first place, spineless pricks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my first post on the thread, manifold. If you follow the thread all the way through, there is no disconnect on my position. To say otherwise is false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're taking back your "I misspoke" admission?
> 
> Like I said, they didn't bother him in the first place.  Your statement contains a completely false implication.
Click to expand...


Okay Shit Head, My game is off today, just not the way you think. 

I did misspeak. I concede that point. The League Owners did not bother Him, The Buying Group did. Thank You for straightening me out. The buyers are still Chicken Shits. You still, are prejudiced against Rush. I am prejudiced against You for being Prejudiced against Rush. You are still prejudiced against me for being prejudiced against You for being prejudiced against Rush. The order of the Universe is restored. .... I apologize... God that hurt.... One Last Question....wait for it.... ....... what role if any, did the League Itself play in the deal falling through if any?....


----------



## manifold

Don't really care.  I'm just glad Rush isn't going to get his fat little fingers into my favorite sport.


----------



## Intense

manifold said:


> Don't really care.  I'm just glad Rush isn't going to get his fat little fingers into my favorite sport.



It's His too.


----------



## manifold

Intense said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really care.  I'm just glad Rush isn't going to get his fat little fingers into my favorite sport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's His too.
Click to expand...


Maybe he should try for a UFL franchise.


----------



## sitarro

manifold said:


> I think you should protest their wanton hypocrisy by not watching anymore.  That'll teach'em.



I don't watch that weak ass excuse for entertainment, if my dog has taken a shit in the backyard, it's more interesting to clean it up. Team sports is valium for the masses........... pathetic.


----------



## manifold

What's wrong with valium?


----------



## sitarro

manifold said:


> What's wrong with valium?



Out of all of the drugs I have tried in my life, valium is easily the most useless shit out there, just slam your head into a wall hard enough to knock you out, about the same effect. Pot is much better and naturally grown. Grind up some and bake some brownies, about the same feeling with out the addictive qualities.


----------



## The T

ListenUp! YO!

*[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxQZ0r51B-4"]BO SNERDLEY ON THE NFL TO THE "HOOD"[/ame]*


----------



## Toro

> 5. I think we've all heard just about enough on Rush Limbaugh's failed part-ownership bid, and I don't have much to add. Except this: Yes, I feel sure he would have gotten rejected had he advanced further down the ownership line, because he would be the kind of distraction the league doesn't want. It might not be fair, but if Limbaugh got the team and kept broadcasting (I'm sure he would), what would stop beat guys for the Rams from monitoring his show, then going into the locker room and asking players, "Hey, your owner just said he hopes the president fails. What do you think of that?'' Maybe it wouldn't happen that way. And it certainly isn't fair that a man's public politics may well have kept him from owning a team. But Limbaugh would have been a living, breathing, daily distraction, and that's something the NFL wasn't going to have.



Drew Brees' New Orleans Saints are best team in NFL - Peter King - SI.com


----------



## sitarro

Toro said:


> 5. I think we've all heard just about enough on Rush Limbaugh's failed part-ownership bid, and I don't have much to add. Except this: Yes, I feel sure he would have gotten rejected had he advanced further down the ownership line, because he would be the kind of distraction the league doesn't want. It might not be fair, but if Limbaugh got the team and kept broadcasting (I'm sure he would), what would stop beat guys for the Rams from monitoring his show, then going into the locker room and asking players, "Hey, your owner just said he hopes the president fails. What do you think of that?'' Maybe it wouldn't happen that way. And it certainly isn't fair that a man's public politics may well have kept him from owning a team. But Limbaugh would have been a living, breathing, daily distraction, and that's something the NFL wasn't going to have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew Brees' New Orleans Saints are best team in NFL - Peter King - SI.com
Click to expand...


That is the only reasonable excuse for not allowing him in, that I have seen, the rest are bullshit.


----------

